# Forum About Russia Politics  Yushchenko Poisoning

## Mordan

Even though there is no proof about the link between the government and the Yushchenko poisoning, there is a high probability that is indeed what happened. 
Now what kind of government use such a weak, cheap and lame tactic, a tactic used by women in the ancient times, a tactic certainly not worth of a democratic government? 
What do the russians think about this issue? Would you be happy to live in a country where you would be poisoned when you start to get popular because of your looks and your ideas? 
Do you really think Yushchenko needed to poison himself in order to get popular? That's the same reasoning islamist terrorists use when blaming everything that happens on America. You would be hiding behind a falacy. 
Would you be outraged if you learnt that Putin gave his very private consentment to this kind of action? 
In summary, do you support a system that does not condemn deliberate poisoning of a another citizen? Would you want a system that silently allow the government to poison people with new ideas; for the price of stability? I believe that a positive answer would explain why "America, The West, The democratic system and whatever you call it"  is so powerful today. 
Such tactics should only happen in books and games like "Res Publica" (Republic of Rome) 
Any of your comment is welcome 
Mord

----------


## waxwing

> Would you be outraged if you learnt that Putin gave his very private consentment to this kind of action?

 I think you are insulting the Russian people to even ask that question.  
You seem to be jumping to an awful lot of conclusions about this case.

----------


## DDT

I think that it is a fair question. Mordan did not initiate this as this topic is debated in Ukraine. Personally I like Putin in some ways. I would get a kick if my leader was a Martial Arts expert. I would hate to think that he had anything to do with this ........but he does support Yushchenko's opponent who some have accused of being involved in the poisoning.

----------


## Линдзи

> Now what kind of government use such a weak, cheap and lame tactic, a tactic used by women in the ancient times, a tactic certainly not worth of a democratic government?

 Ah, those dastardly women.  Women, and Russians.  They're all big supporters of poisoning.

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Mordan  Now what kind of government use such a weak, cheap and lame tactic, a tactic used by women in the ancient times, a tactic certainly not worth of a democratic government?   Ah, those dastardly women.  Women, and Russians.  They're all big supporters of poisoning.

 You seem very touchy my friend. When I look back on my history, this kind of weapon was used a lot all around Europe. It was very common in ancient rome.
But times have changed you see. 
I'm not talking about the russian people. I'm talking about the government and the officials. I'm also talking about the relation the russian people have with them.(your reaction if you learn Putin supported the poisoning) 
Indeed you are showing signs of weaknesses by being defensive, by thinking I'm attacking the russian people. As a matter of fact you did not answer a single of my questions. I have read that Russians are having an inferiority complex...  
Again don't take me wrong, I'm not being despiseful. The drunken has to first acknowledge his drunkenness before he want to break free from alcohol's grip. In other words, it is of no use to live in a world of denials. Look at the Arab world...  
PS: I should not have said the thing about women, however what is said is said. Poison is the weapon of the cunning and women are. Hopefully for Ukraine and Russia, Yushchenko survived the ordeal. His scars shall be its banner as each day when he will shave, he will remember. This man has the potential of a true statesman. I wish I meet him someday

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Mordan  Would you be outraged if you learnt that Putin gave his very private consentment to this kind of action?   I think you are insulting the Russian people to even ask that question.  
> You seem to be jumping to an awful lot of conclusions about this case.

 Well I thought he was depicted as a Nazi and a bandit in your media. Would you support a poisoning attempt against Hitler? Hmmm

----------


## VendingMachine

Mordan, you don't have any proof so do us a favour and stop yapping.

----------


## Propp

> Would you be outraged if you learnt that Putin gave his very private consentment to this kind of action?

 I would be happy. bwhhaa-ha   ::   ::

----------


## Propp

> I have read that Russians are having an inferiority complex...

 No, we have a complex of superiprity and hating all these puny rhetorics of "fight for democracy and human rights" pathos. 
P.S. I personnaly hate my own state as all more or less normal people do and always did in all periods. But I love my country, its people and its culture. Perhaps you never will be able to comprehend this difference between country and state or laws and moral in you kind of logic.

----------


## translationsnmru

Mordan, please re-read your questions, and perhaps you will see why no one is willing to answer them. Sorry, your post doesn't  sound like questions from a genuinely interested person. It sounds like a flame bait, that's all.

----------


## VendingMachine

> It sounds like a flame bait, that's all.

 Aye, a flame bait it is and a rather primitive one. I'm saying this as a pro. I can certainly tell an amateur troll when I see one.   ::

----------


## astarz41

There is an article about it here with "before and after" pictures.   ::    http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4088345.stm

----------


## BlackMage

> Mordan, you don't have any proof so do us a favour and stop yapping.

 If he had any proof, you would be posting how is proof is flawed on the BBC forums. 
@astarz - Long time no see.  Welcome back  ::

----------


## waxwing

BlackMage:
If I had any proof that George Bush had ordered the attack on the World Trade Center, you would be on the Faux News forums posting how my proof is flawed.   

> Well I thought he was depicted as a Nazi and a bandit in your media. Would you support a poisoning attempt against Hitler? Hmmm

 Whose media? откуда я? 
What irritated me about Mordan's question was _not_ the suggestion that Putin may have directly ordered the poisoning, however wacky that suggestion is - but that the Russian people, given incontrovertible proof of his involvement, would accept it. _That_ is what I think is offensive.

----------


## BlackMage

> BlackMage:
> If I had any proof that George Bush had ordered the attack on the World Trade Center, you would be on the Faux News forums posting how my proof is flawed.

 Thats cause I heart George Bush.  Me and George Bush are like this.   
Dont get offended ill take it down in the morning  ::

----------


## scotcher

Can somebody point me to the article where Putin is accused of being involved in the poisoning, or even having been aware of it? 
For that matter, how about an article where Putin is accused of anything other than tactical stupidity in openly and explicitly supporting one candidate over the other? 
If not, do any of you know why you have made that mental connection/ leap of logic, given that it isn't actually there?  
I can explain it for you if you like...

----------


## waxwing

Any of us? 
Please either be careful in choosing your words or read the thread again scotcher.
Which, admittedly, could be difficult due to that ridiculously large image on the previous page.   ::

----------


## scotcher

Easy there Waxwing, I thought it was quite obvious from the context that 'any of you' refers to those who have made that specific leap of logic, and was used as a stylistic shorthand to keep the question general and semi-rhetorical,  to avoid singling anyone out. If you haven't made that incredible leap of logic, as you evidently haven't, then 'any of you' clearly doesn't apply to you  ::  
"The sign on the wall said 'THANK YOU FOR NOT SMOKING', but I was smoking, so it didn't apply to me" - _don't remember, C1990-ish_

----------


## waxwing

Yeah, thought so. Well, sorry. This thread puts me in a bad mood...   

> "The sign on the wall said 'THANK YOU FOR NOT SMOKING', but I was smoking, so it didn't apply to me"

 Good one  ::  Reminds me of the time I was in a столовая in Russia and saw the sign "здесь не курят" and I thought, who are "they"?

----------


## Mordan

> Can somebody point me to the article where Putin is accused of being involved in the poisoning, or even having been aware of it?

 Nobody claimed such a thing. Jeez.. Are you faking on purpose the fact you can't read what is written?

----------


## Mordan

> BlackMage:
> If I had any proof that George Bush had ordered the attack on the World Trade Center, you would be on the Faux News forums posting how my proof is flawed.        Originally Posted by Mordan  Well I thought he was depicted as a Nazi and a bandit in your media. Would you support a poisoning attempt against Hitler? Hmmm   Whose media? откуда я? 
> What irritated me about Mordan's question was _not_ the suggestion that Putin may have directly ordered the poisoning, however wacky that suggestion is - but that the Russian people, given incontrovertible proof of his involvement, would accept it. _That_ is what I think is offensive.

 вы - из китая, извините 
I thought you were russian. Nonetheless my argument holds as I'm sure to have heard reports saying Yushchenko was depicted as a nazi and a bandit in the official russian media.
Would you have accepted the poisoning of Hitler?

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by scotcher  Can somebody point me to the article where Putin is accused of being involved in the poisoning, or even having been aware of it?   Nobody claimed such a thing. Jeez.. Are you faking on purpose the fact you can't read what is written?

 I can read perfectly well what is written sweetheart, and furthermore I can recognise what is implied beyond what is written, and why you implied it, and that's what I chose to comment on.  
Perhaps in my eagerness to avoid offending anyone I was slightly too obtuse for you?  
OK here goes then; why don't you grow a fucking brain and stop poluting the internet with your moronic ramblings, you half-witted tit? 
Better?

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Mordan        Originally Posted by scotcher  Can somebody point me to the article where Putin is accused of being involved in the poisoning, or even having been aware of it?   Nobody claimed such a thing. Jeez.. Are you faking on purpose the fact you can't read what is written?   I can read perfectly well what is written sweetheart, and furthermore I can recognise what is implied beyond what is written, and why you implied it, and that's what I chose to comment on.  
> Perhaps in my eagerness to avoid offending anyone I was slightly too obtuse for you?  
> OK here goes then; why don't you grow a fucking brain and stop poluting the internet with your moronic ramblings, you half-witted tit? 
> Better?

 Greetings scotcher, 
I appreciate your manners, that's very kind of you. But could please stay on topic? 
truth lies plainly here for the true heart to see.

----------


## Propp

Why do you persist with "Hitler and nazi"? Cannot imagine other offensive words for your rhetotical questions? Every time this poor Hitler pops out...  ::

----------


## Pravit

Внимание! Сегодня утром в нашем колхозе Гитлер-2 упал под мостом, где он лежал, тяжело ранен, до того, что поймали его с хвостом. Советский рабочий немецкого происхождения сказал, что благодаря быстрой реакции своих сотрудников, он не был "совсем капут".

----------


## Mordan

> Why do you persist with "Hitler and nazi"? Cannot imagine other offensive words for your rhetotical questions? Every time this poor Hitler pops out...

 Argument
1)Yushchenko = nazi  in russian media
2)Yushchenko poisoned by a third party 
Question for making you think: No accusations 
What would a today's russian say if he learnt Putin supported the poisoning of Yushchenko? 
Would you have supported the poisoning of Hitler? 
Replace Hitler by Stalin, Polpot, Evil Blue, Morgoth, Belzebluth... jeez 
Just showing you some side effects state controlled media

----------


## Friendy

> Argument
> 1)Yushchenko = nazi in russian media

 Where on earth did you get this from?  ::  He isn't painted as nazi in our media. 
"media X is biased against A" doesn't equal "A is nazi in X media"  

> Just showing you some side effects state controlled media

 It seems your view of Russian media is too outdated. Not all Russian media is controlled by the state and not all media is anti-Yushchenko. It's pretty easy for everybody to become familiar with different points of view.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> 1)Yushchenko = nazi  in russian media

 Yuschenko is western puppet in Russian media, it isn't equal to being a nazi, just as bad.  ::    

> What would a today's russian say if he learnt Putin supported the poisoning of Yushchenko?

 Such operations should be
1) successful
2) secret 
If I knew that Putin ordered that failed poisoning, I would be very dissapointed. His professionalism would be discredited.

----------


## Линдзи

> Why do you persist with "Hitler and nazi"? Cannot imagine other offensive words for your rhetotical questions? Every time this poor Hitler pops out...

 http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/G/Godwins-Law.html

----------


## Линдзи

> Внимание! Сегодня утром в нашем колхозе Гитлер-2 упал под мостом, где он лежал, тяжело ранен, до того, что поймали его с хвостом. Советский рабочий немецкого происхождения сказал, что благодаря быстрой реакции своих сотрудников, он не был "совсем капут".

 Heh heh heh.

----------


## Scorpio

> Even though there is no proof about the link between the government and the Yushchenko poisoning, there is a high probability that is indeed what happened. 
> Mord

 Please, give me some *proof*, what Yuscenko was poisoned! 
AFAIK, the only proof we currently have is the statement made by director of Austrian clinic, where Yuscenko was examined.
Maybe I wrong, or was it the same clinic where Yuscenco was examined couple of months ago? *If he has poisoned, why it wasn't revealed couple of months ago?* Wasn't poisoning much easily detectable immediately after, than considerable time later? *And why head doctor of this clinic resigned immediately after director claimed Yuscenko poisoned?* Who can answer?

----------


## DDT

> [
> Maybe I wrong, or was it the same clinic where Yuscenco was examined couple of months ago? [b]If he has poisoned, why it wasn't revealed couple of months ago?[

 http://www.cirs.kiev.ua/progs/wsj_ua_02.html

----------


## Scorpio

Let me quote some most interesting parts of this article.  *When Viktor Yuschenko, the leading opposition candidate in Sunday's presidential election here, broke out last month in lesions that disfigured his face, acute pancreatitis and a sudden rash of stomach ulcers, taking him off the campaign trail for a month, he said he was poisoned.* 
So... which was diagnosis: *acute pancreatitis* or *poisoning*?
This is not the same.  *Mr. Yuschenko's Austrian doctors were stumped and further tests are being conducted in laboratories in the U.S. and elsewhere to determine whether some poison was used.* 
And where are results from american laboratories? Why we don't hear much about them?  *But Ukraine's state prosecutor has ruled that Mr. Yuschenko had a simple virus and the government of his chief rival, Prime Minister Viktor Yanukovych, denies any role. A campaign aide for Mr. Yanukovych says the sickness was a result of the opposition candidate's lifestyle.* 
Sounds obscure -- but this version may be closer to truth.  ::

----------


## Елена *

I think it is time to understand, that Russia and Ukraine are  two completely different countries. 
Morgan asked if anybody supported a system that did not condemn deliberate poisoning of a another citizen.
I ask do you support a system that unleash the war in Iraq.

----------


## DDT

Scorpio, that article is 2 months old. The reason I referred to it was to show that Yuschenko's symptoms were hard to diagnoze, which is quite understandable given the effect of dioxin on the human body. No reasonable person would do that to themselves and Yuschenko would have to be considered somewhat reasonable to have held the position in life that he has so far. 
I have heard nothing of his Doctor resigning so far, so I cannot speculate on that issue.

----------


## Mordan

> I think it is time to understand, that Russia and Ukraine are  two completely different countries. 
> Morgan asked if anybody supported a system that did not condemn deliberate poisoning of a another citizen.
> I ask do you support a system that unleash the war in Iraq.

 I disagree; Urkaine and Russia are alike. Just take into account the fact that both countries speak russian and Urkraine is the place where Russia comes from 
Iraq? 
Well I don't see the link with the original subject. I would consider making another thread  ::

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Mordan  Even though there is no proof about the link between the government and the Yushchenko poisoning, there is a high probability that is indeed what happened. 
> Mord   Please, give me some *proof*, what Yuscenko was poisoned!

 Give me proof that the US went on the Moon. Give me the proof Stalin lived. Give me proof that you live at all and are not a bot managed by an apparatchik? Give me proof... 
I only have my eyes, my reasoning, my experience to infer that he was poisoined. He was leading the poll when he was poisoned, or so I heard.   

> AFAIK, the only proof we currently have is the statement made by director of Austrian clinic, where Yuscenko was examined.

 Look at his face god damn it. @##$% look at his face! That's proof enough for me. 
I just heard at the radio that an Amsterdam based laboratory had found that his dioxin level was actually 6000 times higher than normal. I consider him lucky if he survives this ordeal. 
Moreover I tend to trust a lot more the independent western clinics than the enslaved and corrupted russian clinic officials.  
I'm afraid that anything told  by russian officials cannot be trusted at all. Reason: look at the culture of secrecy and authoritrianism that is the one of the KGB. And unless I'm really malinformed, but the KGB now rules Russia. This argument is paramount to discard nearly automatically russian's officials words. Give me a russian free media and I will listen again.
That's sad, but you got to know it takes a long time to earn and built up credibility and just a second to lose it all. 
I might sound harsh, but you guys got to face it, Putin ain't doing much good to your country, with all those "siloviki" (?) around him. Raping Yukos while not touching other russian oil companies? WTH? What is that if not super high corruption. Everyone is equal in front of the law. Why Khodorkovsky and not the others? As a result western investors are being extremely wary and when oil prices go down, Putin = kaput. I was hopeful he was the man, but no more. Once in the KGB, forever ... 
I support Kasparov  :: [/quote]

----------


## drew881

> Let me quote some most interesting parts of this article.  *When Viktor Yuschenko, the leading opposition candidate in Sunday's presidential election here, broke out last month in lesions that disfigured his face, acute pancreatitis and a sudden rash of stomach ulcers, taking him off the campaign trail for a month, he said he was poisoned.* 
> So... which was diagnosis: *acute pancreatitis* or *poisoning*?
> This is not the same.

 
Your statement here is a little flawed.  Perhaps the lesions, acute pancreatis and rash or ulcers were caused by the poison?   
On an off topic question.  What do the Russians on this forum think of the presidential candidate from Russia Rybkin who was supposedly drugged and kidnapped and taken to Kiev to film some dirty tapes to blackmail him.  When did this happen, two years ago?  Is he lying or maybe something like this happened.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> What do the Russians on this forum think of the presidential candidate from Russia Rybkin

 What do I think about empty place?

----------


## Елена *

> Originally Posted by Елена *  I think it is time to understand, that Russia and Ukraine are  two completely different countries. 
> Morgan asked if anybody supported a system that did not condemn deliberate poisoning of a another citizen.
> I ask do you support a system that unleash the war in Iraq.   I disagree; Urkaine and Russia are alike. Just take into account the fact that both countries speak russian and Urkraine is the place where Russia comes from 
> Iraq? 
> Well I don't see the link with the original subject. I would consider making another thread

 Ukrainian have their own national language. It's Ukrainian language. They speak on it.
 It's an illusion to believe that huge Russia came from Ukraine. I don't deny connections between our countries, but these are the different countries.
The link between the poisoning and Iraq is that in all countries it's difficult for separate people to struggle with system. For example American system is not better than Russian. The American government did't hear the opinion of the people which preached down the war. 
Besides, from  what sources you have learned that in Russia poisoning people  is normal?

----------


## DDT

> [ 
> Besides, from  what sources you have learned that in Russia poisoning people  is normal?

 It is not normal, but there have been a few poisoning stories going around. http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2004 ... aine_x.htm 
There was poison in Rasputin"s wine. 
Some say that Stalin was injected with poison by the guard Khrustalev, under the orders of his master, KGB chief Lavrenty Beria.

----------


## Елена *

It is not normal, but there have been a few poisoning stories going around. http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2004 ... aine_x.htm 
There was poison in Rasputin"s wine.[/quote] 
It  proves nothing. Not a secret  that sometimes they make away with "inconvenient" people. It can take place in any country. Even with the most democratic mode

----------


## DDT

> It  proves nothing. Not a secret  that sometimes they make away with "inconvenient" people. It can take place in any country. Even with the most democratic mode

 I am not trying to prove anything. I am just answering your question about poisoning in Russia. I can tell you this, when "they" want to get rid of "incovenient" people here, they usually use some means other than poison. Bullets are popular here!

----------


## Елена *

> Originally Posted by Елена *  It  proves nothing. Not a secret  that sometimes they make away with "inconvenient" people. It can take place in any country. Even with the most democratic mode   I am not trying to prove anything. I am just answering your question about poisoning in Russia. I can tell you this, when "they" want to get rid of "incovenient" people here, they usually use some means other than poison. Bullets are popular here!

 I always know  that  the Russians have fertile imagination

----------


## VendingMachine

> I am not trying to prove anything. I am just answering your question about poisoning in Russia. I can tell you this, when "they" want to get rid of "incovenient" people here, they usually use some means other than poison. Bullets are popular here!

 As well as torture. And torture combined with public humiliation. And more subtle forms such as beatings at police stations, rape and pillage during arrests. I have a satellite dish at home so I can watch YOUR channels - I'm horrified how often they show acts of human rights violation in YOUR countries. Knock YOUR countries into democratic shape before you come here to pontificate on the vileness of Russians.

----------


## Елена *

> Originally Posted by DDT  I am not trying to prove anything. I am just answering your question about poisoning in Russia. I can tell you this, when "they" want to get rid of "incovenient" people here, they usually use some means other than poison. Bullets are popular here!   As well as torture. And torture combined with public humiliation. And more subtle forms such as beatings at police stations, rape and pillage during arrests. I have a satellite dish at home so I can watch YOUR channels - I'm horrified how often they show acts of human rights violation in YOUR countries. Knock YOUR countries into democratic shape before you come here to pontificate on the vileness of Russians.

 Well done VendingMachine!

----------


## DDT

Oh no, you've got it all wrong. I can personally attest that all that torture and police beatings in our police stations is done in "good cheer" and with the utmost consideration for each other,  with no hard feelings and everyone later is invited out for icecream at Dairy Queen where they eagerly await their sundaes with tiny American flags on toothpicks in them, to arrive at their tables. 
As for the rape and pillaging.  I feel certain that this is merely an unfortunate mistake down at the TV studio where it is commonly known that some of the late night staff, with many pimples, occasionally push the wrong buttons and accidentally broadcast live the XXX movie that they have been secretly watching. So you see, all is well here.

----------


## Scorpio

> Give me proof that the US went on the Moon.

 Actually, this is debatable subject.
But I tend to believe, what these NASA video records were true.  ::    

> Give me the proof Stalin lived.

 Probably, the superpower he built is sufficient proof?   

> Give me proof that you live at all and are not a bot managed by an apparatchik? Give me proof...

 Why I must bother? Think of me as of bot, if you like.
If "ad hominem" arguments are a best you can think of...   

> I only have my eyes, my reasoning, my experience to infer that he was poisoined. He was leading the poll when he was poisoned, or so I heard.

 Do you have any *medical* experience?   

> Look at his face god damn it. @##$% look at his face! That's proof enough for me.

 For me, too, it's quite sufficient proof, what this person is ill and demands some medical treatment.
However, I'll leave to *qualified doctors* the decision about nature of his illness.   

> I just heard at the radio that an Amsterdam based laboratory had found that his dioxin level was actually 6000 times higher than normal. I consider him lucky if he survives this ordeal.

 First: I'm no medic. My knowledge in this area is close to zero.
The only thing I can do is to quote media sources. Well, nearly all of them state, what if "dioxin level was actually 6000 times higher than normal" -- he is not only lucky -- he is absolute medical phenomenon!  AFAIK, no normal human can survive such massive poisoning (maybe only Rasputin, if somebody resurrects him  :: . Also: no normal person can ingest needed amount of dioxine during *one dinner* -- even if he do it intentionally, and dioxine was served unlimitely as first, second and third course.  :: 
How do your favorite radio explain all these?   

> Moreover I tend to trust a lot more the independent western clinics than the enslaved and corrupted russian clinic officials.  
> I'm afraid that anything told  by russian officials cannot be trusted at all.

 Did I quote "russian clinic officials"?
I just quoted the doctors from this Austrian clinic -- with their totally contradictory statements.
I think, what if someone claims, that 2*2 = 4 -- and than claims, that 2 *2 = 5 -- such person or organisation *just can't be trusted*. And you even don't need to know basic arithmetics to make such conclusion.   

> Reason: look at the culture of secrecy and authoritrianism that is the one of the KGB. And unless I'm really malinformed, but the KGB now rules Russia.

 You're seriously malinformed. KGB ceased to exist in 1991.   

> This argument is paramount to discard nearly automatically russian's officials words. Give me a russian free media and I will listen again.

 "Moskovskie Novosti" ("MN") -- http://www.mn.ru/
"Moskovskiy Komsomolets" ("MK") -- http://www.mk.ru/
"Argumenty i Fakty" ("AiF") -- http://www.aif.ru/ 
If this is not enough, I can give you 10-20 links more.   

> That's sad, but you got to know it takes a long time to earn and built up credibility and just a second to lose it all.

 You're overpessimistic. Believe me, in Russia people did believe the western media for tens of years! Real shame to remember...   

> I might sound harsh, but you guys got to face it, Putin ain't doing much good to your country, with all those "siloviki" (?) around him. Raping Yukos while not touching other russian oil companies? WTH? What is that if not super high corruption. Everyone is equal in front of the law. Why Khodorkovsky and not the others? As a result western investors are being extremely wary and when oil prices go down, Putin = kaput. I was hopeful he was the man, but no more. Once in the KGB, forever ...
> I support Kasparov

 *yawn*
There is *one* criterium for which politics can be judged -- the result of their actions.
Look at Russia in 1999, then Putin became premier.
Look at Russia in 2004.
Try to compare.

----------


## Scorpio

> Your statement here is a little flawed.  Perhaps the lesions, acute pancreatis and rash or ulcers were caused by the poison?

 Disclaimer again: I'M NOT A DOCTOR.
So, the only thing I can do is to consults the free medical on-line sources. For example, WikiPedia:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acute_pancreatitis:  _Acute pancreatitis is a rapidly-onset inflammation of the pancreas. Depending on its severity, it can have severe complications and high mortality despite treatment. While mild cases settle with conservative measures or endoscopy, severe cases require surgery (often more than one intervention) to contain the disease process._  *A common mnemonic for the causes of pancreatitis is: "GET SMASHED", an acronym for Gallstones, Ethanol (alcohol), Trauma, Steroids, Mumps, Autoimmune, Scorpion venom, Hyper- (calcemia and triglyceridemia), ERCP and Drugs.* 
So, as I can see, there's a choice of possible reasons -- including Ethanol, Steroids, Drugs, and even Scorpion venom (my favorite!  ::  ) -- but, alas, excluding dioxine. *Dioxine is never mentioned in this article.*   

> On an off topic question.  What do the Russians on this forum think of the presidential candidate from Russia Rybkin who was supposedly drugged and kidnapped and taken to Kiev to film some dirty tapes to blackmail him.  When did this happen, two years ago?  Is he lying or maybe something like this happened.

 Not "two ears ago", but this spring, right before elections.
For me it looks like a some extremelly dirty (and, most probably, failed) political provocation.
Rybkin was backed by Berezovsky -- who is a true master of extremely dirty political provocations.

----------


## Елена *

> Originally Posted by Scorpio        Originally Posted by Mordan  Even though there is no proof about the link between the government and the Yushchenko poisoning, there is a high probability that is indeed what happened. 
> Mord   Please, give me some *proof*, what Yuscenko was poisoned!   Give me proof that the US went on the Moon. Give me the proof Stalin lived. Give me proof that you live at all and are not a bot managed by an apparatchik? Give me proof... 
> I only have my eyes, my reasoning, my experience to infer that he was poisoined. He was leading the poll when he was poisoned, or so I heard.        Originally Posted by Scorpio  AFAIK, the only proof we currently have is the statement made by director of Austrian clinic, where Yuscenko was examined.   Look at his face god damn it. @##$% look at his face! That's proof enough for me. 
> I just heard at the radio that an Amsterdam based laboratory had found that his dioxin level was actually 6000 times higher than normal. I consider him lucky if he survives this ordeal. 
> Moreover I tend to trust a lot more the independent western clinics than the enslaved and corrupted russian clinic officials.  
> I'm afraid that anything told  by russian officials cannot be trusted at all. Reason: look at the culture of secrecy and authoritrianism that is the one of the KGB. And unless I'm really malinformed, but the KGB now rules Russia. This argument is paramount to discard nearly automatically russian's officials words. Give me a russian free media and I will listen again.
> That's sad, but you got to know it takes a long time to earn and built up credibility and just a second to lose it all. 
> I might sound harsh, but you guys got to face it, Putin ain't doing much good to your country, with all those "siloviki" (?) around him. Raping Yukos while not touching other russian oil companies? WTH? What is that if not super high corruption. Everyone is equal in front of the law. Why Khodorkovsky and not the others? As a result western investors are being extremely wary and when oil prices go down, Putin = kaput. I was hopeful he was the man, but no more. Once in the KGB, forever ... 
> I support Kasparov

 [/quote] 
Your experience is a result of reading  newspapers and watching TV. Do you think it's enough? Maybe he decided to commit suicide in such perverted way or he ate some poison to create a scandal around himself. Or maybe it's his wife. It's very convenient. Everything will be taken out on a policy.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Oh no, you've got it all wrong. I can personally attest that all that torture and police beatings in our police stations is done in "good cheer" and with the utmost consideration for each other,  with no hard feelings and everyone later is invited out for icecream at Dairy Queen where they eagerly await their sundaes with tiny American flags on toothpicks in them, to arrive at their tables. 
> As for the rape and pillaging.  I feel certain that this is merely an unfortunate mistake down at the TV studio where it is commonly known that some of the late night staff, with many pimples, occasionally push the wrong buttons and accidentally broadcast live the XXX movie that they have been secretly watching. So you see, all is well here.

 OK, DDT, I like your sence of humour, so I'm determined to spare you this time. Keep cracking those jokes, kid.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Or maybe it's his wife.

 Absolutely. Chercher la femme. Think harder next time, Sherlock.

----------


## Scorpio

Good poem, addressed to Yuscenko followers. Just can't resist...  *Стороннику Ющенко, митингующему на площади* 
Ты – один из толпы. Средь кричащих людей 
Ты, конечно, считаешь себя гражданином, 
Глотку рвя за ничтожных, продажных вождей, 
Что, гоняясь за долларом, рвут Украину.  
Обещаньями сладкими манят тебя, 
Призывая стоять под оранжевым флагом, 
Те, кто, русских соседей своих невзлюбя, 
Говорит, мол, нам Запад подарит все блага.  
Ты от гнева и ярости сжал кулаки 
И считаешь, что Ющенко – твой избавитель. 
Но смотри, как извечные любят враги 
Тех, кто учит сегодня тебя ненавидеть!  
Может быть, твой отец или дед воевал 
Рядом с русскими против фашистской оравы 
И, в атаку стремясь, он, конечно, не знал, 
Что вернется на Родину призрак кровавый.  
Что ж, в палатке ночуй, митингуй, замерзай, 
Пред лгунами-вождями склоняйся в поклоне! 
А в награду тебе – «апельсиновый рай» – 
Незавидная участь беднейших колоний!  
Вспомни Сербию, Грузию. Что получил 
Одураченный люд? Нищету и страданья! 
С твоей помощью к власти идут палачи! 
Как потом ты отыщешь себе оправданье?!  
Возвращайся домой! Перестань, наконец, 
Быть послушной игрушкой в руках кукловодов! 
Над такими, как ты, лишь смеется делец, 
Продающий фальшивку с названьем «свобода»!  
Ты им веришь? Неужто наивный такой? 
Нет, не злобы, а мудрости ждет Украина! 
Возвращайся домой! Возвращайся домой! 
Уходи с этой площади! Будь гражданином!

----------


## Mordan

> Your experience is a result of reading  newspapers and watching TV. Do you think it's enough? Maybe he decided to commit suicide in such perverted way or he ate some poison to create a scandal around himself. Or maybe it's his wife. It's very convenient. Everything will be taken out on a policy.

 Well I know it might be him or his wife, but to me it looks much less likely. It is thinking that George Bush is behind 9/11. Such thinking serves people who are in denial, people who can't face the most likely outcome because it teachs them something they don't want to hear. 
You are right about my experience, but I trust my newspapers, especially the Economist.

----------


## Елена *

> You are right about my experience, but I trust my newspapers, especially the Economist.

 Доверять нельзя никому. Мне можно.   ::

----------


## Mordan

> Why I must bother? Think of me as of bot, if you like.
> If "ad hominem" arguments are a best you can think of...

 I meant that 100% certainty does not exists for you and me. You cannot prove me anything at 100% certainty, nor can I do that for you.
We are simply talking about likeliness and probability once you consider all the parameters you have in hand that is : History of Russia and Putin, medical facts, History of Yushchenko, Psychology of humans etc. Facts like strong support of Putin to Yushchenko opponent (btw a strong state interference).  
As for medical experience, I trust our laboratory (like Amsterdam) to make good analysis of Yushchenko blood.   

> For me, too, it's quite sufficient proof, what this person is ill and demands some medical treatment.
> However, I'll leave to *qualified doctors* the decision about nature of his illness.

 Lol do you reeally believe he is "ill" ? 
So doctors around Europe are not qualified. They did say clearly this week that he was poisoned. Don' t you agree in the past they might have doubts about it. No of course, all you want to point out is the stuff that conforts you in your denial.   

> "Moskovskie Novosti" ("MN") -- http://www.mn.ru/
> "Moskovskiy Komsomolets" ("MK") -- http://www.mk.ru/
> "Argumenty i Fakty" ("AiF") -- http://www.aif.ru/ 
> If this is not enough, I can give you 10-20 links more.

 I knew about mn, thanks for the other two. But I don't think many ordinary people go read those sites. I want to hear a russian TV network free of state interference before I take hope again in the future of Russia. 
Of course if this network is just a stupid government basher, I would agree with you that this would be counter-productive and useless. That is one of the argument of Putin actually.   

> Originally Posted by Mordan  That's sad, but you got to know it takes a long time to earn and built up credibility and just a second to lose it all.   You're overpessimistic. Believe me, in Russia people did believe the western media for tens of years! Real shame to remember...

 So today western medias are laughed at by Russians? 
I hope for Russia that indeed the results of Putin's politics will be good.

----------


## waxwing

> *yawn*
> There is *one* criterium for which politics can be judged -- the result of their actions.
> Look at Russia in 1999, then Putin became premier.
> Look at Russia in 2004.
> Try to compare.

 While I might agree on the whole, be careful about one thing: if you compare Yeltsin and Putin, don't forget to draw a graph of oil prices during their terms and factor that in. The Russian economy is so heavily dependent on it. We can hope that will change, but it will be slow, for sure. 
As a foreigner who has some experience of Russia, I'd say that I had a much more positive impression of Putin 2-3 years ago than I do today.
(I feel the same way about Tony Blair too).
The Western media's opinions about Putin do seem irritating and ridiculous sometimes, but not much more ridiculous than the Russian media's fawning.

----------


## waxwing

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  "Moskovskie Novosti" ("MN") -- http://www.mn.ru/
> "Moskovskiy Komsomolets" ("MK") -- http://www.mk.ru/
> "Argumenty i Fakty" ("AiF") -- http://www.aif.ru/
> If this is not enough, I can give you 10-20 links more.   I knew about mn, thanks for the other two. But I don't think many ordinary people go read those sites. I want to hear a russian TV network free of state interference before I take hope again in the future of Russia.

 Argumenty I Fakty is popular all around Russia and can be bought in any kiosk. I used to enjoy trying to decipher it from time to time, but it was very difficult for me. A lot of strange jokes. 
From what I've heard and seen, I agree that there is a bit of an issue with Russian TV (one thing about Putin I don't like). At the same time, don't fall into the trap of thinking that a privately-owned media is necessarily 'free'. The big corporations can end up producing the most horrendous propaganda - witness 'Fox News', comparable with anything dreamed up by Goebbels.   

> So today western medias are laughed at by Russians?

 Laughed at? Perhaps not. Believed? Not really.
Read, watched or listened to at all? Only by a tiny fraction of the population!
Should it be believed? Certainly not. 
Although the French language media is admittedly far more worthy of attention - it's a shame that most Russians only learn English.

----------


## Mordan

> Should it be believed? Certainly not. 
> Although the French language media is admittedly far more worthy of attention - it's a shame that most Russians only learn English.

 Well people should read www.lefigaro.fr. It is a right wing paper, but it is really good and the editorials from Adler are awesome. I'm glad to speak French indeed.
Nevertheless I don't see anything wrong about CNN international edition and BBC news. And The Economist. The Economist was pro-putin, a few years ago, as I was. But no more since the gangbang of Yukos and Ukraine elections. 
And why should russian media not believe it? Because they say things they don't want to hear?
Well at least by listening to western media you have a clear picture of how We see Putin and today's russia

----------


## BETEP

> But no more since the gangbang of Yukos and Ukraine elections.

 And what clear information you have?   

> And why should russian media not believe it? Because they say things they don't want to hear?

 Beacuse they live there and see something you don't see.   

> Well at least by listening to western media you have a clear picture of how We see Putin and today's russia

 The media is projecting the picture right in your mind.  ::

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Mordan  And why should russian media not believe it? Because they say things they don't want to hear?   Beacuse they live there and see something you don't see.

 Do russians see the siloviki becoming oligarches themselves?

----------


## Линдзи

> On an off topic question.  What do the Russians on this forum think of the presidential candidate from Russia Rybkin who was supposedly drugged and kidnapped and taken to Kiev to film some dirty tapes to blackmail him.  When did this happen, two years ago?  Is he lying or maybe something like this happened.

 Wasn't that the premise of some Denzel Washington movie?    ::   
(I actually vaguely recall that story.  I also recall that most people I talked to thought the dude was suffering a mental break or something.)

----------


## BETEP

> Do russians see the siloviki becoming oligarches themselves?

 Be a man; Call their names. Anyway, the situation in Russia is not so easy. There are many things I don't like in Russia, but I see the big lie from both sides. It's not a reason to trust in one side because its lie is more believable.

----------


## waxwing

Only one year ago. The Rybkin case was hilarious, but I have no idea what really happened. He said he switched off his phone, that he didn't realize people were looking for him, and then he changed his story ... well it was all a bit of a mess as I remember.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Nevertheless I don't see anything wrong about CNN international edition and BBC news.

 Nothing wrong, apart from the fact that their programming is as biased as one can possibly imagine. If Goebbels lived, he'd be triumphant.   

> And The Economist.

 One of the most proper gander ridden rags this world has ever seen.   

> And why should russian media not believe it? Because they say things they don't want to hear?

 Because all your media does is pump out volumes of proper gander.   

> Well at least by listening to western media you have a clear picture of how We see Putin and today's russia

 Is that the royal we? Anyway, I can tell _you_ that _We_ couldn't care less. 
P.S. You know how We see You? Here's how:
"It's common knowledge that European countries are tiny compared to the great Russian Fediration. Many people in Europe suffer from an acute inferiority complex. Ever read Krylov's fables? We're the Elephant, you're Mos'ka."

----------


## drew881

> Originally Posted by drew881  On an off topic question.  What do the Russians on this forum think of the presidential candidate from Russia Rybkin who was supposedly drugged and kidnapped and taken to Kiev to film some dirty tapes to blackmail him.  When did this happen, two years ago?  Is he lying or maybe something like this happened.   Wasn't that the premise of some Denzel Washington movie?     
> (I actually vaguely recall that story.  I also recall that most people I talked to thought the dude was suffering a mental break or something.)

 Hehe very true.  Ricochet with denzel and john lithgow, a very terrible movie but nonetheless good reference.

----------


## Линдзи

> Originally Posted by Линдзи        Originally Posted by drew881  On an off topic question.  What do the Russians on this forum think of the presidential candidate from Russia Rybkin who was supposedly drugged and kidnapped and taken to Kiev to film some dirty tapes to blackmail him.  When did this happen, two years ago?  Is he lying or maybe something like this happened.   Wasn't that the premise of some Denzel Washington movie?     
> (I actually vaguely recall that story.  I also recall that most people I talked to thought the dude was suffering a mental break or something.)   Hehe very true.  Ricochet with denzel and john lithgow, a very terrible movie but nonetheless good reference.

 Maybe Putin is a Denzel fan, and that's where he got the idea for Rybkin's kidnapping   ::

----------


## Scorpio

Even more interesting news.
So, according to this article, not only Yuscenko was poisoned by dioxine -- but by *american dioxine*????  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 75,00.html

----------


## Линдзи

> Even more interesting news.
> So, according to this article, not only Yuscenko was poisoned by dioxine -- but by *american dioxine*????  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 75,00.html

 "Mr Yushchenko has forbidden them from disclosing the results, to avoid influencing the re-run of his presidential run-off with the Prime Minister, Viktor Yanukovych, on December 26." 
Seriously, WTF?   Doesn't it seem _relevant_ whether results implicate purposeful poisoning, especially purposeful poisoning per his accusations, or not?  I think that could affect the way _I_ would vote were I in the Ukraine.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Even more interesting news.
> So, according to this article, not only Yuscenko was poisoned by dioxine -- but by *american dioxine*????  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 75,00.html   "Mr Yushchenko has forbidden them from disclosing the results, to avoid influencing the re-run of his presidential run-off with the Prime Minister, Viktor Yanukovych, on December 26." 
> Seriously, WTF?   Doesn't it seem _relevant_ whether results implicate purposeful poisoning, especially purposeful poisoning per his accusations, or not?  I think that could affect the way _I_ would vote were I in the Ukraine.

 I'm not surprised he tries to forbid disclosure of results.
Just think of public reaction in Ukraine -- if, after weeks of anti-russian hysteria, he'll admit he was poisoned by poison of american origin. 
BTW, doesn't it looks very ironic? Leader of "Orange revolution" poisoned by "Agent Orange"... I'm afraid, there should be much more than half of Ukraine laughing at him.

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Линдзи        Originally Posted by Scorpio  Even more interesting news.
> So, according to this article, not only Yuscenko was poisoned by dioxine -- but by *american dioxine*????  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 75,00.html   "Mr Yushchenko has forbidden them from disclosing the results, to avoid influencing the re-run of his presidential run-off with the Prime Minister, Viktor Yanukovych, on December 26." 
> Seriously, WTF?   Doesn't it seem _relevant_ whether results implicate purposeful poisoning, especially purposeful poisoning per his accusations, or not?  I think that could affect the way _I_ would vote were I in the Ukraine.   I'm not surprised he tries to forbid disclosure of results.
> Just think of public reaction in Ukraine -- if, after weeks of anti-russian hysteria, he'll admit he was poisoned by poison of american origin. 
> BTW, doesn't it looks very ironic? Leader of "Orange revolution" poisoned by "Agent Orange"... I'm afraid, there should be much more than half of Ukraine laughing at him.

 I can't find "american dioxine" in the article. Furthermore you are quick to jump on conclusions. While I give you a quote from the article that shed light on what actually was meant. I can't beleive your intellectual denials.   

> compound 2,3,7,8-tetrachlorodibenzo-p-dioxin or “TCDD” — a component of Agent Orange, the defoliant used by the United States in the Vietnam War. “It’s the best known and it’s pretty toxic,” John Henry said. In the old Soviet Union they would have studied these chemicals in detail.

 You don't seem to think globally. Who had interests in poisoning the handsome and charismatic Yushchenko who was leading the polls? 
His wife? The americans?  Give me a break!

----------


## VendingMachine

> You don't seem to think globally. Who had interests in poisoning the handsome and charismatic Yushchenko who was leading the polls?

 When the powers that be poison people, believe you me, they [people] die. But Yuschenko didn't die. Why? Because the powers that be weren't interested in poisoning him, let alone f@cking it up like that. Someone else poisoned him. Someone, who supported him.  Why? In order to create a scandal. Whatever for? To have something to fall back on in case Yuschenko lost. Simple as that. Or are you suggesting that the powers that be can't organize a piss-up in a brewery? 
P.S. Why couldn't this have been a psycho? Psychos are any public figure's bodyguard's worst nightmare. A terrorist group can be infiltrated, their communications can be intercepted, etc., but a psycho always strikes out of the blue. Why couldn't this have been one such case?

----------


## Lampada

Хана теперь Януковичу. http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&c ... &printer=1

----------


## Scorpio

> I can't find "american dioxine" in the article. Furthermore you are quick to jump on conclusions. While I give you a quote from the article that shed light on what actually was meant. I can't beleive your intellectual denials.     
> 			
> 				compound 2,3,7,8-tetrachlorodibenzo-p-dioxin or “TCDD” — a component of Agent Orange, the defoliant used by the United States in the Vietnam War. “It’s the best known and it’s pretty toxic,” John Henry said. In the old Soviet Union they would have studied these chemicals in detail.

 For me this statement looks it looks like an extremely lame and extremely arrogant attempt to accuse USSR instead of real possible culprit.
This statement is correct: "Soviet Union they would have studied these chemicals in detail" -- because USSR helped to cure thousands of vietnamians, poisoned by Agent Orange by american occupants. Statement is correct, but conclusions were weird. 
So: Soviet Union had a big experience in cure the poisoned. Alas, it hadn't such big experience in poisoning. *But USA had.*   

> You don't seem to think globally. Who had interests in poisoning the handsome and charismatic Yushchenko who was leading the polls?

 "Who had interests?" There should be very long list.
Just try to remember, what Yuscenko is *openly hated* by 40-50% of Ukrainians.   

> His wife? The americans?  Give me a break!

 Currently, I'm not accusing anybody -- neither americans, nor even his wife. But american, obviusly, had some motives for this (like almost anybody other).
For example, don't forget, that Yuscenko is obviously more pro-european, than pro-american. Americans, obviously, should prefer somebody more marginal, more corrupt and more easily manipulatable -- Yulia Timoshenko seems to be perfect candidate for them. Americans obviously backed her (and even openly pressured to exclude her from Interpol search lists.  ::  )
Obviously, Timoshenko hasn't much chances for presidency. But, if Yuscenko is dead... and Yulya openly declares herself as his sister in arms and political heir... she should much better chances, right?
What do you think about this version?

----------


## Scorpio

Another interesting version:  http://maidan.org.ua/static/mai/1102193643.html 
Does anybody here know anything about *citostatics* (I hope, I translated this term correctly)?

----------


## Propp

Анекдот: 
На вопрос журналиста "Имеет ли Кремль отношение к отравлению Ющенко?",
ВВП ответил: "Ни малейшего! Мы его предлагали просто пристрелить".

----------


## Scorpio

::  
Но, вообще-то, его действительно пора пристрелить -- из гуманизма, чтоб не мучился.

----------


## Mordan

> Obviously, Timoshenko hasn't much chances for presidency. But, if Yuscenko is dead... and Yulya openly declares herself as his sister in arms and political heir... she should much better chances, right?
> What do you think about this version?

 I think she is smarter than poisoning Yushchenko. Frankly she is smart and good buisness women don't play the game of "all or nothing". I mean why would she risks her life in poisoning Yushchenko? She has better chances making it to the presidency by playing by the rules, serve Yushchenko well and wait for the next elections. 
I think you just hate that your choosen side loses its grip with reality, loses the election, and most of all that your chosen side is a barbaric one.
So you confort yourself with denails and conspiracy theories... 
Have fun

----------


## BETEP

> Another interesting version:  http://maidan.org.ua/static/mai/1102193643.html 
> Does anybody here know anything about *citostatics* (I hope, I translated this term correctly)?

 It sounds for me like "other static" (cits = other in Latvian).  :: 
Actually, цитостатики is a group of medications which is using for chemotherapy (to cure cancer). The medication slows down or even stops growing of live materials of human body.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Obviously, Timoshenko hasn't much chances for presidency. But, if Yuscenko is dead... and Yulya openly declares herself as his sister in arms and political heir... she should much better chances, right?
> What do you think about this version?   I think she is smarter than poisoning Yushchenko. Frankly she is smart and good buisness women don't play the game of "all or nothing". I mean why would she risks her life in poisoning Yushchenko? She has better chances making it to the presidency by playing by the rules, serve Yushchenko well and wait for the next elections.

 If Timoshenko should be a "good business women", she sholdn't be one of the top ukrainian oligarchs. If you didn't know previously, post soviet oligarchy is not successful business, but successful thievery.
And only one, who never seen Timoshenko on meeting, can picture her as "smart".  ::  
Well, I'll clarify my point -- I do not accuse her seriously (although, as I know, in Ukraine there are lots of people, who do). Yes, it's just another conspiracy theory. My point is: it's not much worse or less convincing, than your one.   

> I think you just hate that your choosen side loses its grip with reality, loses the election, and most of all that your chosen side is a barbaric one.
> So you confort yourself with denails and conspiracy theories... 
> Have fun

 Well (thinking of old joke) "my 44% is much better than your 52%".  ::

----------


## Scorpio

http://www.from-ua.com/news/41d10748ea390/ 
Ющенко отравила «газовая принцесса»?
[09:16/28.12.2004] 
«Виктор Ющенко был отравлен диоксином не украинскими секретными службами, а своей пламенной сторонницей, инициатором «оранжевой революции» Юлией Тимошенко». Об этом сообщила в понедельник, 27 декабря, газета «Франс-суар» со ссылкой на «информацию, появившуюся в канцеляриях внешнеполитических ведомств западных стран, в частности на Кэ д’Орсэ (набережная Орсэ, где расположено здание МИД Франции), передает ForUm.

----------


## Mordan

Found this today written by Yulia Timoshenko  http://www.themoscowtimes.com/stories/2 ... 2/006.html 
She sounds like a statewoman  _Perhaps for those in Russia's bureaucracy who are used to solving problems under the table without thinking in terms of national interests, Yushchenko's arrival is something bad indeed. But for Russia and its people, it is a good thing._

----------


## Scorpio

> Found this today written by Yulia Timoshenko  http://www.themoscowtimes.com/stories/2 ... 2/006.html 
> She sounds like a statewoman  _Perhaps for those in Russia's bureaucracy who are used to solving problems under the table without thinking in terms of national interests, Yushchenko's arrival is something bad indeed. But for Russia and its people, it is a good thing._

 Nice. Timoshenko made her millions by stealing Russian gas transit through Ukraine -- and now she explains, what is good for Russia and what is bad?!
I have my own opinion what should be good for Russia, and even better for Ukraine: to place her behind strong iron bars. Together with Berezovsky, Gusinsky, Khodovkovsky, Abramovich (and, probably, lota of other mega-thieves).

----------


## BETEP

> Nice. Timoshenko made her millions by stealing Russian gas transit through Ukraine -- and now she explains, what is good for Russia and what is bad?!

 Actually, I have just a bit of information about the issue. How could it happen?   

> I have my own opinion what should be good for Russia, and even better for Ukraine: to place her behind strong iron bars. Together with Berezovsky, Gusinsky, Khodovkovsky, Abramovich (and, probably, lota of other mega-thieves).

 Don't you want to ask who let him to "steal"? Pay your attention, there is no law they actually broke. Russian prosecutors sucked twice when they demanded extradition of Berezovsky.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> Don't you want to ask who let him to "steal"? Pay your attention, there is no law they actually broke. Russian prosecutors sucked twice when they demanded extradition of Berezovsky.

 First, who wrote those laws? Wasn't it state power that lived in symbiosis with oligarchs during Yeltsin's time?  
Second, thief will always be considered thief in Russia, no matter what law he wrote to protect himself or how clever he was to avoid the law... And вор должен сидеть в тюрьме by all means.

----------


## Mordan

> Second, thief will always be considered thief in Russia, no matter what law he wrote to protect himself or how clever he was to avoid the law... And вор должен сидеть в тюрьме by all means.

 Putin's counselors should sit in prison as well... I don't see that happen anytime soon. 
And anyway, even if she got rich through murky ways, I don't see why Timoshenko couldn't know what is good for Russia and Ukraine. And besides one is really a fool to believe Yanukovitch is white as a newborn lamb...

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Nice. Timoshenko made her millions by stealing Russian gas transit through Ukraine -- and now she explains, what is good for Russia and what is bad?!   Actually, I have just a bit of information about the issue. How could it happen?

 You can find this story in complete detail here: http://www.compromat.ru/main/kuchma/timoshenkobomba.htm   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  I have my own opinion what should be good for Russia, and even better for Ukraine: to place her behind strong iron bars. Together with Berezovsky, Gusinsky, Khodovkovsky, Abramovich (and, probably, lota of other mega-thieves).   Don't you want to ask who let him to "steal"? Pay your attention, there is no law they actually broke. Russian prosecutors sucked twice when they demanded extradition of Berezovsky.

 As far as I concerned, they broke *lots* of laws.
Almost all of oil industry privatisation was illegal, for example. (Based on couple of Yeltsin decrees, signed without Duma's permission, if I my memory is right.) Did you even wonder, how Khodor took over "YuKOS"? 
Berezovsky's extradition was demanded upon concrete criminal charges. (Something like stealing 2000 Ladas in good old "Logovaz" times.) Yes, this may be laughable being compared with his other affairs -- but, at least, this is easy to proof. Remember, Al Capone too was jailed just for tax evasion only.  *"The thieves must be jailed"*
-- _MVD Captain Gleb Zheglov_

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Alex_Ivanov  Second, thief will always be considered thief in Russia, no matter what law he wrote to protect himself or how clever he was to avoid the law... And вор должен сидеть в тюрьме by all means.   Putin's counselors should sit in prison as well...

 A friendly advice: desperately hating somebody for 24 hours a day can be very harmful for someone's mental sanity.
Try not to think about Putin at least a hour a day. Listening to good music, watching videos and TV (remember -- not news!) may help.   

> And anyway, even if she got rich through murky ways, I don't see why Timoshenko couldn't know what is good for Russia and Ukraine.

 If you want to know, what is good or bad for your sheep, try asking wolves in nearest forest. Surely, they will give you lots of good advices.   

> And besides one is really a fool to believe Yanukovitch is white as a newborn lamb...

 Did I say Yanukovich is white as a newborn lamb? I can't remember. Only thing he did is converting economically depressive Donbass region into one of the leaders of the Ukrainian economy. Show me "newborn lamb" capable of doing this, and I'll start to respect lambs.

----------


## BETEP

> First, who wrote those laws?

 People you have voted for.   

> Wasn't it state power that lived in symbiosis with oligarchs during Yeltsin's time?

 Hm Yeltsin... Is that alcoholic you picked twice as your president? And who was or is jailed for the corruption?   

> Second, thief will always be considered thief in Russia, no matter what law he wrote to protect himself or how clever he was to avoid the law...

 Everything which does not break the laws is OK. If you cannot write the laws properly you are gonna suck always.   

> You can find this story in complete detail here

 Oh my God!!! Do you really read this cr@p? Where have you seen the details? Does anybody in Russia have an *evidance* she *stole* a gas or *broke* a *low*? As the saying is 'Если тебе есть что предьявить, то предьяви? За базар отвечаешь?'   

> Almost all of oil industry privatisation was illegal, for example. (Based on couple of Yeltsin decrees, signed without Duma's permission, if I my memory is right.)

 If Yeltsin sign something he has no right to sign, the decrees have no power. First of all, I bet he did. Second of all, he's your guy, isn't it?   

> Did you even wonder, how Khodor took over "YuKOS"?

 The same way as the rest of USSR's property was privatized.   

> Berezovsky's extradition was demanded upon concrete criminal charges.

 Which Russian prosecutors could not to prove. You can be amazed but European courts need for evidences, properly written documents and so on.   

> Remember, Al Capone too was jailed just for tax evasion only.

 You are absoulutelly right!!! BUT! The charge was proved.   

> Try not to think about Putin at least a hour a day.

 Hm, Putin... Is that guy who cover Yeltsin?  ::

----------


## Mordan

> Did I say Yanukovich is white as a newborn lamb? I can't remember. Only thing he did is converting economically depressive Donbass region into one of the leaders of the Ukrainian economy. Show me "newborn lamb" capable of doing this, and I'll start to respect lambs.

 Khod did similar achievements with competitive and well managed YUKOS company.. 
I smell hypocrisy

----------


## Nixer

Расстреливать Ходорковского и Абрамовича негуманно. Но награбленное надо отобрать. Березовского судить за финансирование бандитов.  
Вот кого точно надо расстрелять - это Ельцина, а Горбачёва - повесить.

----------


## Mordan

> Расстреливать Ходорковского и Абрамовича негуманно. Но награбленное надо отобрать. Березовского судить за финансирование бандитов.  
> Вот кого точно надо расстрелять - это Ельцина, а Горбачёва - повесить.

 почему Горбачёва ?

----------


## Nixer

Прежде всего, потому что он сознательно развалил страну, которой руководил, что привело к гибели тысяч людей и ряду войн, продолжающихся до сих пор.  
А также во всем действовал против СССР в интересах иностранных держав, получая от них деньги. Согласно уголовному законодательству это квалифицируется как измена Родине.

----------


## BETEP

> Khod did similar achievements with competitive and well managed YUKOS company..

 Столько не живут.  :: 
The main oil production stage was started millions years ago. To get the oil now is an easy job. btw, you've said about a competitive company. Did you see a competition on oil market?   

> Расстреливать Ходорковского и Абрамовича негуманно. Но награбленное надо отобрать.

 Возьми ник Шариков. Тот тоже хотел всё всзять и поделить. Эта война никогда не закончится пока собственность не будет поделена. Возьми Берарусь. Там люди голосуют за Лукашенко боясь, что будет российский вариант приватизации со всеми последствиями. Так или иначе, но весь этот передел там будет рано или поздно. Ходорковского "прижали" не потому, что он незаконно владел Юкосом, а за то, что его финансовые действия стали угрожать финансовой безопасности России.   

> Прежде всего, потому что он сознательно развалил страну, которой руководил, что привело к гибели тысяч людей и ряду войн, продолжающихся до сих пор.

 Это всего лишь очень жестокий пример того, что комбайнёр не может управлять госудаством. Нужно было обладать большим умом и искусством политика чтобы как то облегчить тот процесс развала, а развал был неминуем по множеству причин.

----------


## Nixer

> Это всего лишь очень жестокий пример того, что комбайнёр не может управлять госудаством. Нужно было обладать большим умом и искусством политика чтобы как то облегчить тот процесс развала, а развал был неминуем по множеству причин.

 Ну уж не скажи. Тот комбайнер даст фору любым политикам. Например, как тебе нравится гениальная идея введения в СССР поста президента? Ген.сек - зависимое лицо. Хотя у него нет формального срока окончания полномочий, его могут снять в любой момент. За 1 день. И в тот же день выбрать нового.  Зато с президентом такой трюк не пройдет - снять его почти невозможно - и делай что хочешь. Это не логика компбайнера.

----------


## BETEP

> Ну уж не скажи. Тот комбайнер даст фору любым политикам. Например, как тебе нравится гениальная идея введения в СССР поста президента? Ген.сек - зависимое лицо. Хотя у него нет формального срока окончания полномочий, его могут снять в любой момент. За 1 день. И в тот же день выбрать нового.  Зато с президентом такой трюк не пройдет - снять его почти невозможно - и делай что хочешь. Это не логика компбайнера.

 Когда я говорю такие слова как коммунист, коммуняка или комсомольский вожак, то я реже всего подразумеваю какую либо связь с  принципами социализма, коммунизма, и т.п. На тот самый верх могли и могут пролезать не те кто способен строить политику и принимать решения, а только беспринципные @ополизы. Прикрывать свой зад и идти по головам это вообще общая черта, но это их личные разборки пока это не вредит делу. Если бы этого комбайнёра не окружали такие же пролетарии, то ПолитБюро натянуло бы его по самое нехочу при всенародной поддержке, но чего можно было ожидать от этой кучки пенсионеров доживающих свои дни и знающих только меню в кремлёвском буфете. Не забывай следующих вещей:
1. Страна переходила к многопартийности, а в такой ситуации секретарь (даже генеральный) никакой фактической власти не имеет.
2. Первое время в СССР любили Горбачёва так же как сейчас Россия любит Путина.
3. Страна не умела трезво оценивать обстановку. У большинства до сих пор каша в голове, а тогда это было всесоюзное помешательство. Слишком уж быстро всё менялось. 
Я знаю множество руководителей залезших на тёплые места на волне атмоды. У них свои интриги и грызня, но делу от этого только лучше. У нас постепенно избавляются от тех кто "не тянет", но как правило руководить очень легко если заместитель конкретно волокёт. Ты даже себе представить не можешь как у нас возрос авторитет таких грамотных людей. Начальник прекрасно понимает, что без этих людей он не просто ноль, а натурально безработный ноль.

----------


## Nixer

> 1. Страна переходила к многопартийности, а в такой ситуации секретарь (даже генеральный) никакой фактической власти не имеет.

 Это она по воле Горбачева переходила, что было нарушением Конституции. Он же распустил КПСС (партию, которую возглавлял). Такое не возможно ни в одной стране мира.   

> 2. Первое время в СССР любили Горбачёва так же как сейчас Россия любит Путина.

 Согласен   

> 3. Страна не умела трезво оценивать обстановку. У большинства до сих пор каша в голове, а тогда это было всесоюзное помешательство. Слишком уж быстро всё менялось.

 Согласен

----------


## BETEP

> Это она по воле Горбачева переходила, что было нарушением Конституции.

 Я всё это слабо помню. Сейчас нашёл конституцию СССР и посмотрел в текст (кстати, российское законодательство сейчас пишется так же бездарно).  _Статья 6. Руководящей и направляющей силой советского общества, ядром его политической системы, государственных и общественных организаций является Коммунистическая партия Советского Союза. КПСС существует для народа и служит народу. Вооруженная марксистско-ленинским учением, Коммунистическая партия определяет генеральную перспективу развития общества, линию внутренней и внешней политики СССР, руководит великой созидательной деятельностью советского народа, придает планомерный научно обоснованный характер его борьбе за победу коммунизма. Все партийные организации действуют в рамках Конституции СССР._ 
Не вижу запрета на деятельность других партий, но вижу полнейшую бредятину в основном законе СССР.  ::  Я абсолютно уверен, что система, которая в значительной степени зависит от одного человека не может долго существовать.   

> Он же распустил КПСС (партию, которую возглавлял).

 Таких подробностей я точно не помню, но в принципе это были бы их частные разборки если бы партия не была бы настолько встроена в государство.  ::  Само понятие однопартийности по суди идиотично поскольку партия предпологает группу людей отстаивающих свои интересы. Это же шизофрения доказывать самому себе правильность своей позиции.    

> Такое не возможно ни в одной стране мира.

 Только не надо мне говорить такие избитые глупости. Мир большой и в нём часто происходят всякие странные вещи.

----------


## Nixer

> Я всё это слабо помню. Сейчас нашёл конституцию СССР и посмотрел в текст (кстати, российское законодательство сейчас пишется так же бездарно).

 Что ты! Даже сравнивать нельзя!   

> Не вижу запрета на деятельность других партий, но вижу полнейшую бредятину в основном законе СССР.

 А запрета и не было. Сказать, сколько партий было в СССР до Горбачева? 14, не считая КПСС.   

> Я абсолютно уверен, что система, которая в значительной степени зависит от одного человека не может долго существовать.

 Конечно. Но сейчас от одного человека зависит больше.   

> Само понятие однопартийности по суди идиотично поскольку партия предпологает группу людей отстаивающих свои интересы.

 Вовсе не обязательно свои интересы. Возможно - интересы страны, избирателей. Вот КПСС отстаивала интересы трудящихся, как она считала.

----------


## BETEP

> А запрета и не было. Сказать, сколько партий было в СССР до Горбачева? 14, не считая КПСС.

 Я не говорю о КП РСФСР, КП ЛССР, КП ЭССР, и т.п.   

> Конечно. Но сейчас от одного человека зависит больше.

 И да и нет. Концентрированная власть всегда опастна, но сейчас есть серые кардиналы очень заинтересованные в стабильности.   

> Вовсе не обязательно свои интересы. Возможно - интересы страны, избирателей. Вот КПСС отстаивала интересы трудящихся, как она считала.

 Обязательно. Все партии должны отстаивать интересы страны и интересы избирателей, но в том то и дело, что люди видят решение одних и тех же задач разными способами, а партии это те организации, которые эти способы реализуют в законодательстве. Дело именно в количестве представителей этих партий (фактически мнений). Партии могут появляться, исчезать и изменятья отслеживая настроения в обществе. Это нормально, но если есть только одна партия, то получается как в анекдоте. Бог создал Еву, привёл её к Адаму и сказал "Выберай себе жену".

----------


## Nixer

> Я не говорю о КП РСФСР, КП ЛССР, КП ЭССР, и т.п.

 КП РСФСР как раз не было. Это Горбачев придумал, чтобы легче было страну разваливать. Собрал русских националистов-шовинистов и создал из них КП РСФСР (ныне КПРФ). 
Между прочим, уже доказано, что за созданием таких организаций как "Память" тоже стояли горбачевские спецслужбы.   

> Все партии должны отстаивать интересы страны и интересы избирателей, но в том то и дело, что люди видят решение одних и тех же задач разными способами, а партии это те организации, которые эти способы реализуют в законодательстве. Дело именно в количестве представителей этих партий (фактически мнений). Партии могут появляться, исчезать и изменятья отслеживая настроения в обществе.

 Количество партий вовсе не равно количеству мнений. Может быть много разных мнений, например, в одной партии. И уж конечно, никто партии не распускает от того, что народ изменил настроение. Скорее, партия может изменить свою позицию, либо не менять - дело житейское...

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Did I say Yanukovich is white as a newborn lamb? I can't remember. Only thing he did is converting economically depressive Donbass region into one of the leaders of the Ukrainian economy. Show me "newborn lamb" capable of doing this, and I'll start to respect lambs.   Khod did similar achievements with competitive and well managed YUKOS company.. 
> I smell hypocrisy

 The best Khodor achievement is an illegal takeover of YUKOS company,  which was created by Russian government in 1993.  *Heфтянaя кoмпaнuя ЮKOC былa oбpaзoвaнa в cooтвeтcтвuu c пocтaнoвлeнueм пpaвuтeльcтвa Poccuйcкoй Фeдepaцuu oт 15 aпpeля 1993 гoдa N354. Пepвoнaчaльнo в нee вoшлu: oднo нeфтeдoбывaющee пpeдпpuятue - "Югaнcкнeфтeгaз", тpu нeфтeпepepaбaтывaющux зaвoдa - Kyйбышeвcкuй, Hoвoкyйбышeвcкuй u Cызpaнcкuй, a тaкжe вoceмь пpeдпpuятuй нeфтeпpoдyктooбecпeчeнuя, pacпoлoжeнныx в Caмapcкoй, Пeнзeнcкoй, Bopoнeжcкoй, Opлoвcкoй, Бpянcкoй, Taмбoвcкoй, Лuпeцкoй u Ульянoвcкoй oблacтяx. Двa гoдa cпycтя в cooтвeтcтвuu c пocтaнoвлeнueм пpaвuтeльcтвa oт 1 ceнтябpя 1995 гoдa N 864 в cocтaв HK ЮKOC былu включeны нeфтeдoбывaющee пpeдпpuятue OAO "Caмapaнeфтeгaз", нoвыe пpeдпpuятuя пo cбытy нeфтeпpoдyктoв, pяд нayчнo-uccлeдoвaтeльcкux u пpouзвoдcтвeнныx opгaнuзaцuй.* 
So, even in September'95 Yukos still remained state-owned company?
How MENATEP group took it over still remains one of the darkest and dirtiest secrets of criminal privatisation.

----------


## Scorpio

> Не вижу запрета на деятельность других партий, но вижу полнейшую бредятину в основном законе СССР.  Я абсолютно уверен, что система, которая в значительной степени зависит от одного человека не может долго существовать.

 Верно. Но послесталинская советская система от одного человека и не зависела. По сути, это была олигархия, у которой не было явного лидера. Как только Хрущев начал зарываться, его тут же сняли. 
В сущности, Nixer во многом прав: попытка Горбачева ввести пост "Президента СССР" -- это попытка установления режима личной власти. Другое дело, что попытка бесславно провалилась. Так же, как и в высшей степени загадочный "путч" через год.

----------


## Propp

Я в последнее время заметил некую перемену во взглядах как лично моих, так и во взглядах моих знакомых. Один из них говорит, что каждый раз просыпается и думает: "Боже, в какой стране мы живём!" И настроение у него резко падает. Если в 90-е годы, несмотря на весь беспредел и бандитизм, было ощущение, что вот-вот произойдет что-то неожиданное и новое, неизведанное, то сейчас осталось лишь ощущение бестолковости и мрачности всего происходящего, в завтрашний день никто с интересом уже не смотрит. Законы ужесточаются, "вертикаль власти укрепляется", гайки заворачиваются... Власть, цинично пользуясь любым предлогом от мер по предотвращению терроризма до утверждения социальной справедливости, пытатся внаглую и почти неприкрыто проводить нужную ей политику. Если в 90-е годы была окончательно извращена и опоганена идея демократии, то сейчас окончательно извращена и опоганена идея государственности. Осталась лишь одна типичная для России бюрократическая машина, издающая тупые законы и ещё более тупо их исполняющая. Как было при Чичикове в 19 веке, так и сейчас. Всегда было так, что "хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда". Так называемая "монетизация льгот" отвратила от власти уже самые широкие массы населения. Я помню как в начале "царствования" Путина некоторые мои "продвинутые" знакомые опасались этого, но широкие массы говорили "Путин -- наш президент!" и как это круто, иметь президента, эффективно защищающего государственные интересы и наводящего "порядок" в стране. Сейчас же даже самая отсталая бабка или какой-нибудь пенсионер говорят о Путине как о "Ельцинском ставленнике, которому нас передали как крепостных крестьян, не спрося нашего мнения". Несколько месяцев тому назад я бы мог сказать, что после первоначальных опасений "продвинутые" люди смирились с существующим режимом, но в последние недели настроение всех становится всё мрачнее и мрачнее. Никакого гражданского общества нет, настоящих организаций по представительству интересов граждан нет и какое может быть гражданское общество, если единственно доступное средство выражения собственного мнения -- выход на улицу с плакатами на несанкционированные митинги? А сейчас уже закон готовят, по которому будут преследовать журналистов,  "неправильно" освещающих государственную политику. Оставили хотя бы видимость свободы... большего для среднестатистического человека и не нужно. Так нет, власти нужно обязательно подогнуть этого человека под себя, сделать так чтобы он выражал своё единодушное согласие с политикой и кричал ура.
В начале избирательной компании на Украине многие россияне, исходя из традиционных представлений о государственности, по умолчанию были, конечно же, за тех, за кого была и власть России. Но сейчас и эти настроения меняются. Многие говорят, что хорошо, что многие украинцы выразили свой протест против той тупой модели государственности, которую олицетворяет собой Россия. Понятно, что на самом деле ситуацию определяют международные силы и что выбор иллюзорен, но всё же. 
Я не знаю, может быть я даже поддержал бы нечто вроде "оранжевой революции" в России. Или даже пускай приходят и завоёвывают представители мирового капиталла. А что, английский я уже знаю.  ::  Но это так, праздные фантазии. На самом деле всё уже давным-давно завоёвано и продано, всё основано на продаже и дележе природных запасов, какое там может быть экономическое и высокоинтеллектуальное технологическое развитие. 
Фу, всё это так гадко. Буду читать книжки и жить в башне из слоновой кости.

----------


## Scorpio

> Если в 90-е годы, несмотря на весь беспредел и бандитизм, было ощущение, что вот-вот произойдет что-то неожиданное и новое, неизведанное, то сейчас осталось лишь ощущение бестолковости и мрачности всего происходящего, в завтрашний день никто с интересом уже не смотрит.

 Как я помню собственные ощущения от 90-х, они были какими-то совершенно иными.
Ох, как же сейчас хочется, чтобы все это "неожиданное и неизведанное" не происходило вообще. ;(   

> Законы ужесточаются, "вертикаль власти укрепляется", гайки заворачиваются...

 "Заворачивание гаек" -- любимое выражение нашей интеллигенции при обсуждении власти.
Мне всегда казалось, что это -- исключительно неудачная метафора. Почему? Попробуйте покататься на велосипеде с расхлябанными гайками -- поймете. (О более серьезных транспортных средствах я просто промолчу.  ::  )   

> Власть, цинично пользуясь любым предлогом от мер по предотвращению терроризма до утверждения социальной справедливости, пытатся внаглую и почти неприкрыто проводить нужную ей политику.

 Ну надо ж -- власть проводит ту политику, которая ей нужна! Не Америке, не НАТО. не ЕС. не ОБСЕ и ПАСЕ -- а именно ей!
Ну совершенный беспредел цинизма.  ::    

> Если в 90-е годы была окончательно извращена и опоганена идея демократии, то сейчас окончательно извращена и опоганена идея государственности.

 А вы покажите мне любую идею, которая к концу 20-го века не была бы изворащена и опоганена. Не нами, так кем-нибудь еще.   

> Так называемая "монетизация льгот" отвратила от власти уже самые широкие массы населения. Я помню как в начале "царствования" Путина некоторые мои "продвинутые" знакомые опасались этого, но широкие массы говорили "Путин -- наш президент!" и как это круто, иметь президента, эффективно защищающего государственные интересы и наводящего "порядок" в стране. Сейчас же даже самая отсталая бабка или какой-нибудь пенсионер говорят о Путине как о "Ельцинском ставленнике, которому нас передали как крепостных крестьян, не спрося нашего мнения".

 И за кого-же эта отсталая бабка голосовала, если не секрет?  ::    

> Несколько месяцев тому назад я бы мог сказать, что после первоначальных опасений "продвинутые" люди смирились с существующим режимом, но в последние недели настроение всех становится всё мрачнее и мрачнее. Никакого гражданского общества нет, настоящих организаций по представительству интересов граждан нет и какое может быть гражданское общество, если единственно доступное средство выражения собственного мнения -- выход на улицу с плакатами на несанкционированные митинги?

 А разве это мало? Несколько сотен пенсионеров перегородили шоссе -- и шуму уже на всю страну. Помнится, когда в 98-м шахтеры протестовали у Белого Дома, шуму было намного меньше.   

> А сейчас уже закон готовят, по которому будут преследовать журналистов,  "неправильно" освещающих государственную политику. Оставили хотя бы видимость свободы... большего для среднестатистического человека и не нужно. Так нет, власти нужно обязательно подогнуть этого человека под себя, сделать так чтобы он выражал своё единодушное согласие с политикой и кричал ура.

 Кто-то вас лично заставляет кричать "ура"?   

> В начале избирательной компании на Украине многие россияне, исходя из традиционных представлений о государственности, по умолчанию были, конечно же, за тех, за кого была и власть России. Но сейчас и эти настроения меняются. Многие говорят, что хорошо, что многие украинцы выразили свой протест против той тупой модели государственности, которую олицетворяет собой Россия. Понятно, что на самом деле ситуацию определяют международные силы и что выбор иллюзорен, но всё же.

 Так давайте подождем полгодика, и посмотрим, что именно выбрали украинцы. Может, тогда настроения в кругу ваших знакомых снова переменятся.  ::    

> Я не знаю, может быть я даже поддержал бы нечто вроде "оранжевой революции" в России. Или даже пускай приходят и завоёвывают представители мирового капиталла. А что, английский я уже знаю.

 А Вы Паршева не читали? Тот уже давно и вполне аргументированно объяснил, что именно надо мировому капиталу от России. Чтоб она сдохла побыстрее, и, желательно, без излишнего шума.   

> Фу, всё это так гадко. Буду читать книжки и жить в башне из слоновой кости.

 Ну, так вполне предсказуемая (и, в общем, нормальная) реакция интеллигентного человека на власть. Впрочем, если власть не мешает вам жить в башне из слоновой кости -- может быть, она (власть) не столь уж и плоха?   ::

----------


## Propp

Ну да, не всё так плохо и мрачно. Я вообще иногда склонен к экстремальным высказываниям. Скажу что-нибудь вдруг, неожиданно для себя, и смотрю как люди отреагируют. Так что особенно не судите, если что.  :: 
А в целом я по мировоззрению умеренный анархист. Я живу сам по себе, никому не мешаю и ожидаю, что не будут мешать мне. В какой-то степени это удаётся, хотя бывают такие люди и государства, что ни за что не отстанут при случае.
Что касается государственности, то я, как всякий более или менее вменяемый человек, родившийся и воспитанный в России, всегда отдавал предпочтение личным контактам перед абстрактными государственными постановлениями и законами. Здесь же, на этом форуме я как-то писал о том, что милиционеру может понравиться человек или не понравиться человек, а этот человек, в свою очередь может провоцировать его или наоборот, отнестись дружелюбно. И милиционер может поколотить его, а может отпустить за просто так, даже если человек что-то нарушил несущественное. Вот это я называю личные отношения. И вообще законы в России для того, чтобы их игнорировали или применяли по отношению к тому, к кому нужно. Как ни печально, но это факт, так что нужно к нему приспосабливаться, как к окружающей среде. Для русских, которые без тормозов, это лучше, чем, например, запрет на спускание воды в унитазе после 10 вечера в Швейцарии.
Что касается смены отношений, то некоторый люди действительно столько раз сменили мнение, что стали походить на анекдотических вертушков ЧАпаева и Петьки из анекдота про анекдоты. Или свалили и теперь не парятся на эти темы. 
А так жизнь везде жизнь. Все страдания от ума и желаний. Ом мани падме хум.

----------


## BETEP

> КП РСФСР как раз не было. Это Горбачев придумал, чтобы легче было страну разваливать. Собрал русских националистов-шовинистов и создал из них КП РСФСР (ныне КПРФ).

 В принципе я вообще не понимаю различий в этих коммунистических партиях. Разделение партий по географии (а она ещё привязана и к этнической составляющей) в данном случае вообще опасно и мне не понятно. Если идёт речь о КП РСФСР, то с точки зрения всего этого дурдома идея выглядит вполне логичной. Как КП РСФСР (она же КПРФ) могла разваливать то, что и так трещало по всем швам мне не понятно. О каком шовенизме может идти речь если эта партия ограничивается влиянием в РСФСР?   

> Количество партий вовсе не равно количеству мнений. Может быть много разных мнений, например, в одной партии.

 У каждого своё мнение, но интересов значительно меньше. Задача партии предложить свой набор интересов которые они отстаивают. Этот набор партии выражают в своей программе. Специально нашёл программу КПРФ. Если есть желание, то можно заглянуть сюда. Ничего не изменилось; тот же бред, ничего конкретного и ничего общего с действями в думе. Для сравнения можно посмотреть программу ПНС (тоже левая партия в политическом смысле  ::  ).
Если проводить какие-то параллели, то каждый думает о автомобиле который нужен ему, но всё равно выбирает из тех, которые производятся.   

> И уж конечно, никто партии не распускает от того, что народ изменил настроение. Скорее, партия может изменить свою позицию, либо не менять - дело житейское...

 А это уж как получится. Если партия сумела или захотела измениться, то она может существовать, а если нет, то партия распадается. Иногда партии возникают под какую-то проблему и исчезеют после решения этой проблемы. Что же тут странного?   

> Верно. Но послесталинская советская система от одного человека и не зависела. По сути, это была олигархия, у которой не было явного лидера. Как только Хрущев начал зарываться, его тут же сняли.

 Олигархией это скорее стало при Брежневе. Согласен, что воссоздание ПолитБюро уничтоженного Сталиным было большим шагом, но динамики в этой структуре не было. Вместе с этим стареющим и бессменным правительством развалилось и то чем они пытались управлять.   

> В сущности, Nixer во многом прав: попытка Горбачева ввести пост "Президента СССР" -- это попытка установления режима личной власти.

 Возможно.   

> Другое дело, что попытка бесславно провалилась. Так же, как и в высшей степени загадочный "путч" через год.

 Это тёмное дело, но похоже Ельцин сориентировался очень быстро.   

> Если в 90-е годы, несмотря на весь беспредел и бандитизм, было ощущение, что вот-вот произойдет что-то неожиданное и новое, неизведанное, то сейчас осталось лишь ощущение бестолковости и мрачности всего происходящего, в завтрашний день никто с интересом уже не смотрит. Законы ужесточаются, "вертикаль власти укрепляется", гайки заворачиваются...

 Боюсь, что это ощущение есть не только в России. Разве, что у нас процессы достаточно прозрачны и понятны мотивы тех или иных групп. Само по себе ужесточение законов как в Латвии так и в России меня не пугает, а вот их с одной стороны бестолковость, а с другой стороны целенаправленная тенденция настораживает не на шутку.   

> Сейчас же даже самая отсталая бабка или какой-нибудь пенсионер говорят о Путине как о "Ельцинском ставленнике, которому нас передали как крепостных крестьян, не спрося нашего мнения".

 Это грубо, но я не уверен, что и так не поймут. Пусть эта бабка закроет свой рот и хоть раз использует ту самую массу которую некоторые называют мозгом. Россия всеми своими фибрами *любила*, и Сталина, и Ельцина, и Пунина. Это всего лишь люди которым временно доверяют управлять неким общим механизмом называемым государством. Так почему бы к этим людям не относиться прагматично. Если я нанимаю адвоката, то я смотрю на его репутацию и на то, что он мне предлогает. Если Ельцин был хоть как-то известен, то Пунина просто вытащили и раскрутили как попзвезду. Конечно, он смотриться лучше чем пьяный Ельцин дирижирующий оркестром, да и говорить может разборчиво, но где та всешенность в принятии решений? Да и между чем и чем выбирать? У Жванецкого был замечательный рассказ:
- Нам надо назначить кого-то на должность министра и вот кандидатура.
- Хм... Дайте нам хотя бы двоих чтобы выбирать.
- Так место же только одно. Так вот он и есть.   

> единственно доступное средство выражения собственного мнения -- выход на улицу с плакатами на несанкционированные митинги?

 Это плохо, что единственное, но митинги это вообщем-то неплохо и в духе демократии.   

> А сейчас уже закон готовят, по которому будут преследовать журналистов, "неправильно" освещающих государственную политику.

 Не слышал, но посмотрим на формулировки если до этого дойдёт. У нас как-то был очень неприятный прецедент. Первый Балтийский канал оштрафовали за трансляцию передачи о событиях 1940 года. Поскольку я сам этой передачи не видел и видел по сути только общественное обсуждение, то о деталях рассказать не смогу.   

> В начале избирательной компании на Украине многие россияне, исходя из традиционных представлений о государственности, по умолчанию были, конечно же, за тех, за кого была и власть России. Но сейчас и эти настроения меняются. Многие говорят, что хорошо, что многие украинцы выразили свой протест против той тупой модели государственности, которую олицетворяет собой Россия.

 В том то и дело, что подобные действия ещё раньше привели к тому, что наши русские и остальные русскоязычные отвернулись от Москвы, а потом и от России.   

> На самом деле всё уже давным-давно завоёвано и продано, всё основано на продаже и дележе природных запасов, какое там может быть экономическое и высокоинтеллектуальное технологическое развитие.

 Именно!!! Я считаю счастьем, что в Латвии нет запасов нефти и газа, а следовательно правительство целиком зависит от тысячи различных крупных и средних коммерческих предприятий.   

> Мне всегда казалось, что это -- исключительно неудачная метафора. Почему? Попробуйте покататься на велосипеде с расхлябанными гайками -- поймете.

 Перекрути важную гайку и вернуться в сервис можно будет только с помощью эваакуатора.   

> А разве это мало? Несколько сотен пенсионеров перегородили шоссе -- и шуму уже на всю страну. Помнится, когда в 98-м шахтеры протестовали у Белого Дома, шуму было намного меньше.

 С пенсионерами действительно неудобно получилось. Все в России прекрасно знают как же всем нравится халява даже если все и понимают, что таковой она не является. И проводя эту реформу я видел как правительство понимает этот момент и пытается сгладить переход, но способностей и возможностей как небыло так и нет.   

> Так давайте подождем полгодика, и посмотрим, что именно выбрали украинцы. Может, тогда настроения в кругу ваших знакомых снова переменятся.

 По Латвии могу сказать, что настроения не изменились и Россия делает всё, чтобы так оно и было вспедь.   

> А Вы Паршева не читали?

 Странно, но Пупкин-Задунайский писал совершенно другое. Как такое могла получится?  ::    

> Ну, так вполне предсказуемая (и, в общем, нормальная) реакция интеллигентного человека на власть.

 Возможно, но было бы неплохо, если бы интелигентные люди разобрались бы сами в ситуации и помогли разобраться окружающим их пролетариям.  ::

----------


## Propp

> Попробуйте покататься на велосипеде с расхлябанными гайками -- поймете. (О более серьезных транспортных средствах я просто промолчу.  )

 А если я люблю ходить пешком? Или валяться на диване? На диване не нужно подкручивать гаек или набивать его беспорядочно кирпичами. Чем он мягче, тем лучше.   

> Власть, цинично пользуясь любым предлогом от мер по предотвращению терроризма до утверждения социальной справедливости, пытатся внаглую и почти неприкрыто проводить нужную ей политику.

  

> Ну надо ж -- власть проводит ту политику, которая ей нужна! Не Америке, не НАТО. не ЕС. не ОБСЕ и ПАСЕ -- а именно ей!
> Ну совершенный беспредел цинизма.

 Ты сделал упор на словах "проводить политику, которая ей нужна", а я имел в виду "цинично пользуясь". Естественно, каждый проводит такую политику, какая ему нужна. Волк охотится на зайцев, зайцы всячески пытаются скрыться от волков и жрать кору, а деревья в ходе естественного отбора пытаются сделать так, чтобы их кора стала несъедобной для зайцев. Это естественно. Только странно это оправдывать какими-то другими принципами. Вот, например, если в одном городе какие-нибудь бандиты ворвались в квартиру, изнасиловали женщину и убили её мужа и детей, то странными могут казаться ответные действия, когда глава местной милиции говорит, что ему нужно дать все полномочия прослушивать телефоны и устанавливать скрытые камеры во всех квартирах. Или объединить милицию с армией и прочёсывать все улицы подряд, задерживая всех, кто выйдет на улицу после 8 часов вечера. Странной выглядит и мера, когда под знаком борьбы с терроризмом реформируют систему выбороности-назначения губернаторов. Либо я что-то не понимаю, либо это какая-то крайне эзотерическая мера, по своей эффективности приближающаяся к известной панацее под названием "проверка паспортного режима".   

> Если в 90-е годы была окончательно извращена и опоганена идея демократии, то сейчас окончательно извращена и опоганена идея государственности.

  

> А вы покажите мне любую идею, которая к концу 20-го века не была бы изворащена и опоганена. Не нами, так кем-нибудь еще.

 Ну, идея демократии была извращена и опоганена ещё тогда, когда демократические судьи демократически приговорили Сократа к отравлению.   

> И за кого-же эта отсталая бабка голосовала, если не секрет?

 Естественно, за путина. Только выборы в нашей стране вряд ли можно назвать каким-то значительным явлением. Это как разговоры " а у вас картошка в какую цену?" потому что больше не о чем разговаривать и нечего выбирать.  

> Так давайте подождем полгодика, и посмотрим, что именно выбрали украинцы. Может, тогда настроения в кругу ваших знакомых снова переменятся.

 Я и не утверждал, что западные силы более справедливые или хотя бы лучшие. Любая идея государственности в основе своей не может быть идеальной. США ещё то государство, просто о нём особой речи не зашло в этой ветке и речь идёт о России.    

> А что, английский я уже знаю.

 Это известная цитата из известного фильма. Отгадайте из какого. Интертекстуальность, постмодернизм, литературная игра, понимаешь.   

> Ну, так вполне предсказуемая (и, в общем, нормальная) реакция интеллигентного человека на власть. Впрочем, если власть не мешает вам жить в башне из слоновой кости -- может быть, она (власть) не столь уж и плоха?

 Я и не говорю, что Россия такое уж плохое государство. От любого государства мне нужно прежде всего одно: мне на него наср@ть и я ОЧЕНЬ хочу, чтобы и ему было на меня наср@ть. Пока что это удачно получается. Целых 10 лет я лениво время от времени хожу в военкомат и 10 лет подряд мне говорят, что они ничего не знают и моё дело потеряли. При этом я совершенно не скрывался и никогда нигде официально не регистрировался, не числился, не состоял.
Вот это хорошее государство. Как бы не стало хуже.
Государство и страна в моём понимании вообще вещи разные. Это я ещё понял в детстве, когда мне мама рассказывала про моего прадедушку, который бегал от белых и от красных, чтобы пойти на покос и обеспечить свою скотину сеном на зиму. И вообще, мой дальний предок Перфильев воевал вместе с Пугачёвым и был вместе с ним казнён. Наверное, это всё гены виноваты.   ::   ::  
Флаги, гимны и идеологии уходят и приходят, а люди остаются. Людей в России я люблю, очень хорошие люди, вряд ли где таких найдёшь.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Nixer  КП РСФСР как раз не было. Это Горбачев придумал, чтобы легче было страну разваливать. Собрал русских националистов-шовинистов и создал из них КП РСФСР (ныне КПРФ).   В принципе я вообще не понимаю различий в этих коммунистических партиях. Разделение партий по географии (а она ещё привязана и к этнической составляющей) в данном случае вообще опасно и мне не понятно. Если идёт речь о КП РСФСР, то с точки зрения всего этого дурдома идея выглядит вполне логичной. Как КП РСФСР (она же КПРФ) могла разваливать то, что и так трещало по всем швам мне не понятно. О каком шовенизме может идти речь если эта партия ограничивается влиянием в РСФСР?

 Насколько я помню, все было значительно проще: в последние горбачевские годы вдруг спохватились, что у всех союзных республик компартии есть, а у РСФСР -- нет. Дискриминация, однако.  ::   Решили быстренько партию создать.
И какое отношение та компартия (РКП ?) имеет к КПРФ? РКП, как я помню, возглавлял Полозков, а не Зюганов. КПРФ рассматривает себя как преемница КПСС, а не РКП.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Верно. Но послесталинская советская система от одного человека и не зависела. По сути, это была олигархия, у которой не было явного лидера. Как только Хрущев начал зарываться, его тут же сняли.   Олигархией это скорее стало при Брежневе. Согласен, что воссоздание ПолитБюро уничтоженного Сталиным было большим шагом, но динамики в этой структуре не было. Вместе с этим стареющим и бессменным правительством развалилось и то чем они пытались управлять.

 Наоборот, Брежнев пришел к власти именно потому, что сформировалась олигархия, которая смогла отстранить Хрущева. И у Брежнева уже не было всей полноты власти: все принципиальные решения принимались только коллегиально.
Проблема геронтократии, безусловно, существовала. Но СССР все-таки развалил относительно молодой Горбачев.  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  В сущности, Nixer во многом прав: попытка Горбачева ввести пост "Президента СССР" -- это попытка установления режима личной власти.   Возможно.        Originally Posted by Scorpio  Другое дело, что попытка бесславно провалилась. Так же, как и в высшей степени загадочный "путч" через год.   Это тёмное дело, но похоже Ельцин сориентировался очень быстро.

 Скорее, Ельцину сказочно повезло...    

> Originally Posted by Propp  Если в 90-е годы, несмотря на весь беспредел и бандитизм, было ощущение, что вот-вот произойдет что-то неожиданное и новое, неизведанное, то сейчас осталось лишь ощущение бестолковости и мрачности всего происходящего, в завтрашний день никто с интересом уже не смотрит. Законы ужесточаются, "вертикаль власти укрепляется", гайки заворачиваются...   Боюсь, что это ощущение есть не только в России. Разве, что у нас процессы достаточно прозрачны и понятны мотивы тех или иных групп. Само по себе ужесточение законов как в Латвии так и в России меня не пугает, а вот их с одной стороны бестолковость, а с другой стороны целенаправленная тенденция настораживает не на шутку.

 "Бестолковость" и "целенаправленная тенденция" одновременно??
Ну-ну.   

> Originally Posted by Propp  А сейчас уже закон готовят, по которому будут преследовать журналистов, "неправильно" освещающих государственную политику.   Не слышал, но посмотрим на формулировки если до этого дойдёт. У нас как-то был очень неприятный прецедент. Первый Балтийский канал оштрафовали за трансляцию передачи о событиях 1940 года. Поскольку я сам этой передачи не видел и видел по сути только общественное обсуждение, то о деталях рассказать не смогу.

 Интерсно, а что такое было в той передаче?   

> Originally Posted by Propp  На самом деле всё уже давным-давно завоёвано и продано, всё основано на продаже и дележе природных запасов, какое там может быть экономическое и высокоинтеллектуальное технологическое развитие.   Именно!!! Я считаю счастьем, что в Латвии нет запасов нефти и газа, а следовательно правительство целиком зависит от тысячи различных крупных и средних коммерческих предприятий.

 Когда нет своих нефти и газа, приходится зависеть от чужих.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Мне всегда казалось, что это -- исключительно неудачная метафора. Почему? Попробуйте покататься на велосипеде с расхлябанными гайками -- поймете.   Перекрути важную гайку и вернуться в сервис можно будет только с помощью эваакуатора.

 Это как же придется ее закрутить! До полного срыва резьбы.  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  А разве это мало? Несколько сотен пенсионеров перегородили шоссе -- и шуму уже на всю страну. Помнится, когда в 98-м шахтеры протестовали у Белого Дома, шуму было намного меньше.   С пенсионерами действительно неудобно получилось. Все в России прекрасно знают как же всем нравится халява даже если все и понимают, что таковой она не является. И проводя эту реформу я видел как правительство понимает этот момент и пытается сгладить переход, но способностей и возможностей как небыло так и нет.

 Да есть и способности, и возможности.
Пенсионеры вполне резонно ставят вопрос: если есть у страны деньги, и немалые, то почему надо драть три шкуры с граждан, тем более пожилых?   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Так давайте подождем полгодика, и посмотрим, что именно выбрали украинцы. Может, тогда настроения в кругу ваших знакомых снова переменятся.   По Латвии могу сказать, что настроения не изменились и Россия делает всё, чтобы так оно и было вспедь.

 Так мы говорим не о Латвии, а об Украине.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  А Вы Паршева не читали?   Странно, но Пупкин-Задунайский писал совершенно другое. Как такое могла получится?

 Вот Пупкина-Задунайского я как-то не читал. У каждого свои источники информации, и свои приоритеты.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Ну, так вполне предсказуемая (и, в общем, нормальная) реакция интеллигентного человека на власть.   Возможно, но было бы неплохо, если бы интелигентные люди разобрались бы сами в ситуации и помогли разобраться окружающим их пролетариям.

 Кто кому помогать должен? Как показывает опыт большинства социальных революций, пролетарии частенько рубят в ситцации куда лучше интеллигентов.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Попробуйте покататься на велосипеде с расхлябанными гайками -- поймете. (О более серьезных транспортных средствах я просто промолчу.  )   А если я люблю ходить пешком? Или валяться на диване? На диване не нужно подкручивать гаек или набивать его беспорядочно кирпичами. Чем он мягче, тем лучше.

 Так Вы можете себе позволить валяться на диване -- а власть, увы, нет. Она должна двигаться вперед, причем быстро.   

> Originally Posted by Propp  Власть, цинично пользуясь любым предлогом от мер по предотвращению терроризма до утверждения социальной справедливости, пытатся внаглую и почти неприкрыто проводить нужную ей политику.      
> 			
> 				Ну надо ж -- власть проводит ту политику, которая ей нужна! Не Америке, не НАТО. не ЕС. не ОБСЕ и ПАСЕ -- а именно ей!
> Ну совершенный беспредел цинизма.    Ты сделал упор на словах "проводить политику, которая ей нужна", а я имел в виду "цинично пользуясь".

 "Пользуясь" -- да. Политика и есть умение использовать сложившуюся ситуацию в своих интересах.
С определением "цинично" я не согласен. Можно, конечно, сказать, что политика цинична как таковая, но это уже трюизм.   

> Странной выглядит и мера, когда под знаком борьбы с терроризмом реформируют систему выбороности-назначения губернаторов. Либо я что-то не понимаю, либо это какая-то крайне эзотерическая мера, по своей эффективности приближающаяся к известной панацее под названием "проверка паспортного режима".

 Почему -- странной? Как хорошо способна противостоять терроризму система выборных глав регионов, мы уже увидели -- на примере Дзасохова в Беслане. Теперь есть смысл посмотреть, как будет работать другшая система. Одно можно сказать с уверенностью: хуже она работать не будет.   

> Originally Posted by Propp  Если в 90-е годы была окончательно извращена и опоганена идея демократии, то сейчас окончательно извращена и опоганена идея государственности.      
> 			
> 				А вы покажите мне любую идею, которая к концу 20-го века не была бы изворащена и опоганена. Не нами, так кем-нибудь еще.
> 			
> 		  Ну, идея демократии была извращена и опоганена ещё тогда, когда демократические судьи демократически приговорили Сократа к отравлению.

 Вот и я про это же.   

> И за кого-же эта отсталая бабка голосовала, если не секрет?    Естественно, за путина. Только выборы в нашей стране вряд ли можно назвать каким-то значительным явлением. Это как разговоры " а у вас картошка в какую цену?" потому что больше не о чем разговаривать и нечего выбирать.

 Вот. Т.е. претензии эта бабка должна предъявлять в первую очередь к себе. Сама выбирала Путина, сама же тепрь недовольна.   

> Так давайте подождем полгодика, и посмотрим, что именно выбрали украинцы. Может, тогда настроения в кругу ваших знакомых снова переменятся.    Я и не утверждал, что западные силы более справедливые или хотя бы лучшие. Любая идея государственности в основе своей не может быть идеальной. США ещё то государство, просто о нём особой речи не зашло в этой ветке и речь идёт о России.

 А проблемы России нельзя рассматривать отдельно от общемировых проблем. Можно ли построить хорошее государство в, мягко говоря, не слишком хорошем мире? Можно ли выиграть в азартной игре, если правила придумали не вы, карты раздате не вы, и кого следует бить канделябрами тоже решаете не вы?    

> Originally Posted by Propp   А что, английский я уже знаю.    Это известная цитата из известного фильма. Отгадайте из какого. Интертекстуальность, постмодернизм, литературная игра, понимаешь.

 Что-то смутно знакомое, но точно не помню.   

> Ну, так вполне предсказуемая (и, в общем, нормальная) реакция интеллигентного человека на власть. Впрочем, если власть не мешает вам жить в башне из слоновой кости -- может быть, она (власть) не столь уж и плоха?
> 			
> 		  Я и не говорю, что Россия такое уж плохое государство. От любого государства мне нужно прежде всего одно: мне на него наср@ть и я ОЧЕНЬ хочу, чтобы и ему было на меня наср@ть. Пока что это удачно получается.

 Странная позиция. Ну а мне вот хочется, чтобы государство мне помогало -- а я в ответ готов помочь государству.

----------


## BETEP

> И какое отношение та компартия (РКП ?) имеет к КПРФ? РКП, как я помню, возглавлял Полозков, а не Зюганов. КПРФ рассматривает себя как преемница КПСС, а не РКП.

 Как гориться "а в Киеве дядька".  ::    

> Наоборот, Брежнев пришел к власти именно потому, что сформировалась олигархия, которая смогла отстранить Хрущева.

 Может быть я неправильно понимаю слово "олигарх"... Хрущёва попросили потому что партийцы смогли объединится для общей цели - убрать Хрущёва. И они это сделали. Если посмотришь, то те люди с которыми Брежнив делал этот "путч" были постепенно заменены другими, более лояльными Брежневу.   

> Проблема геронтократии, безусловно, существовала. Но СССР все-таки развалил относительно молодой Горбачев.

 Я понятия не имею что такое "геронтократия", но если бы всё правительство было моложе, то скорее всего они бы не допустили развала. Плохо это или хорошо, но скорее всего это так.   

> "Бестолковость" и "целенаправленная тенденция" одновременно?? Ну-ну.

 Очень просто. Люди во власти приблизительно знают, что они хотят (порой это даже связано не с политикой, а с внутренними разборками) и как могут двигают свою линию. Получается криво, со стороны смотриться дико, а лучше не получается, потому что сделать лучше сложно, а хуже всегда пожалуйста.   

> Интерсно, а что такое было в той передаче?

 Нашёл какую-то статью об этом (не в самом лучшем месте, правда). Телесюжет под микроскопом
А вот как события разворачиались дальше. ПБК оштрафован на 2 000 Ls
Собственно для большинства латвийцев это было практически шоком.   

> Когда нет своих нефти и газа, приходится зависеть от чужих.

 Таки не надо меня так смешить.  ::  Россия гораздо больше зависит от экспорта этих самых нефтей и газов чем та же Латвия от их импорта. Если Россия перестанет экспортировать нефть, то я верю в повышение цен на бензин на несколько сантимов, не более. С газом правда всё гораздо сложней...   

> Это как же придется ее закрутить! До полного срыва резьбы.

 Достаточно просто до срыва. Лично у меня это получается легко.  ::    

> Да есть и способности, и возможности. Пенсионеры вполне резонно ставят вопрос: если есть у страны деньги, и немалые, то почему надо драть три шкуры с граждан, тем более пожилых?

 Если бы были способности, то бабки бы не столи на улицах. Если бы были возможности, то выплаты бы состоялись (я имел ввиду деньги, а не те чаевые в 200 рублей).
У страны нет денег, тем более настолько немалых. Можно сколько угодно надувать щёки, но это так.
Для начала от куда взялись все эти льготы и т.п. хрень. При советской власти были только государственные автопарки и выдавать кому-то деньги на проездной, а потом собирать их через всё те же кассы смысла не было.
Есть ещё несколько причин. Одна из них это та самая народная любовь к якобы халяве, а вторая это то, что льготу невозможно пропить.
Отмена этих льгот в современных условиях естественна, поскольку существует рынок перевозок и пассажиры могут выбирать перевозчика. Кроме того все эти льготы это просто узаконенное воровство у этих самых пенсионеров.   

> Так мы говорим не о Латвии, а об Украине.

 Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Грузия, Армения, Азербайжан, Молдавия, ... Табе мало примеров!?   

> У каждого свои источники информации, и свои приоритеты.

 Только не надо забывать, что события одни и те же.  ::    

> Кто кому помогать должен? Как показывает опыт большинства социальных революций, пролетарии частенько рубят в ситцации куда лучше интеллигентов.

 Только не надо говорить вот эту фигню. Если образованному человеку порой трудно разобраться в ситуации, то остальные это просто массы которые можно убедить в чём угодно. Без наличия среди народа достаточного количества думающих людей это уже стадо которое можно вести на любую бойню. Можно верить, что и кухарка может управлять государством, но в то же самое время никто этой кухарке не доверит управлять даже собственным автомобилем, потому что знает, что она дура и прав у неё нет. Так почему ты считаешь, что в политике может быть иначе!?

----------


## Propp

> Вот. Т.е. претензии эта бабка должна предъявлять в первую очередь к себе. Сама выбирала Путина, сама же тепрь недовольна.

 Да, "она сама себя высекла", как вдова из пьесы "Ревизор".   

> Странная позиция. Ну а мне вот хочется, чтобы государство мне помогало -- а я в ответ готов помочь государству.

 Да, хотелось бы, чтобы было так. Но часто бывает так, что государству прежде всего чего-то надо от нас. Так, я конечно перехожу дорогу на зелёный цвет, не плююсь и не бросаю мусор на улицах, не краду и не убиваю.
А вот если я даю вместо штрафа меньшую сумму контролёру в электричке, то тем самым я ослабляю государство или помогаю контролёру как человеку, имеющему семью и детей, а то когда ещё ему заплатят? Дурацкий вопрос, конечно, никто так не думает. Просто какие-то вещи приняты, какие-то не приняты. Регистрация там, налоги, которые все всё равно не выплатишь и все прекрасно знают, что многие предприятия уходят в тень и платят кому-то из чиновников. Это как с пиратской продукцией? Никому же не придёт в голову покупать лицензионную Windows и другие программы за 300-400 у. е. или хотя бы за 50 у. е., если можно купить диск за 80-100 р. или даже DVD с сотнями программ за 150р. И виноваты в этом помимо пиратов и фирмы-производители, которые не продумали разумную ценовую политику на разных рынках с разными условиями. Надо как-то выбираться, но как? Если какие-то вещи уже стали привычными, может их как-то узаконить, а не ориентироваться на идеальные представления об идеальном (читай западноевропейском или, в период отката маятника, евроазиатском) государстве? 
Ну ничего, скоро государство заберёт себе все компании и некому будет уходить в тень. Хотя нет, это при социализме-коммунизме экспроприировали бы всё, а сейчас можно делать проще -- отобрал под предлогом финансовых махинаций, продал за хорошие деньги, затем через год-другой отобрал у другого владельца под предлогом тех же финансовых махинаций, и так до бесконечности. Бесконечный источник прибыли. И условия, потворствующие финансовым махинациям менять ни в коем случае не надо. Поэтому уже можно меньше бояться каких-то изменений. Или надеяться на них.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Наоборот, Брежнев пришел к власти именно потому, что сформировалась олигархия, которая смогла отстранить Хрущева.   Если посмотришь, то те люди с которыми Брежнив делал этот "путч" были постепенно заменены другими, более лояльными Брежневу.

 Это весьма спорно.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Проблема геронтократии, безусловно, существовала. Но СССР все-таки развалил относительно молодой Горбачев.   Я понятия не имею что такое "геронтократия", но если бы всё правительство было моложе, то скорее всего они бы не допустили развала. Плохо это или хорошо, но скорее всего это так.

 Как раз ко времени развала всех стариков (Громыко, Лигачев, Щербицкий) из власти убрали. Остались сплошь молодые (в смысле, горбачевского возраста).
Впрочем, по большому счету, это не вопрос возраста, а вопрос наличия или отсутствия мозгов.  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Интерсно, а что такое было в той передаче?   Нашёл какую-то статью об этом (не в самом лучшем месте, правда). Телесюжет под микроскопом
> А вот как события разворачиались дальше. ПБК оштрафован на 2 000 Ls
> Собственно для большинства латвийцев это было практически шоком.

 Да, я про эту историю что-то слышал в наших СМИ. Ну и как, этот ПБК закрыли?   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Когда нет своих нефти и газа, приходится зависеть от чужих.   Таки не надо меня так смешить.  Россия гораздо больше зависит от экспорта этих самых нефтей и газов чем та же Латвия от их импорта. Если Россия перестанет экспортировать нефть, то я верю в повышение цен на бензин на несколько сантимов, не более. С газом правда всё гораздо сложней...

 Вы не поняли -- я не обязательно говорю об импорте российских энергоносителей.
Откуда бы их не импортировать -- из России, или стран залива и Туркмении -- но импортировать придется, в том то и фокус. В то время как Россия -- ресурсонезависима.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Это как же придется ее закрутить! До полного срыва резьбы.   Достаточно просто до срыва. Лично у меня это получается легко.

 Сильны, сильны.  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Да есть и способности, и возможности. Пенсионеры вполне резонно ставят вопрос: если есть у страны деньги, и немалые, то почему надо драть три шкуры с граждан, тем более пожилых?   Если бы были способности, то бабки бы не столи на улицах. Если бы были возможности, то выплаты бы состоялись (я имел ввиду деньги, а не те чаевые в 200 рублей).
> У страны нет денег, тем более настолько немалых. Можно сколько угодно надувать щёки, но это так.

 Странно. При Ельцине, когда положение страны было в десятки раз хуже, денги были, а теперь -- денег нет?
Нет, по моему тут пахнет очередным либеральным экономическим экспериментом. В хорошем, чисто гайдаровском стиле. Чтоб было хуже одновременно и власти и народу, зато чтоб на Западе похвалили.   

> Для начала от куда взялись все эти льготы и т.п. хрень. При советской власти были только государственные автопарки и выдавать кому-то деньги на проездной, а потом собирать их через всё те же кассы смысла не было.

 Помнится, значительную часть льгот ввели именно при Ельцине.   

> Кроме того все эти льготы это просто узаконенное воровство у этих самых пенсионеров.

 Начали за здравие, а кончили за упокой?   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Так мы говорим не о Латвии, а об Украине.   Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Грузия, Армения, Азербайжан, Молдавия, ... Табе мало примеров!?

 Примеров чего?
Насчет розово-оранжевых революций в примеры годятся только Грузия и Украина.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Кто кому помогать должен? Как показывает опыт большинства социальных революций, пролетарии частенько рубят в ситцации куда лучше интеллигентов.   Только не надо говорить вот эту фигню. Если образованному человеку порой трудно разобраться в ситуации, то остальные это просто массы которые можно убедить в чём угодно. Без наличия среди народа достаточного количества думающих людей это уже стадо которое можно вести на любую бойню. Можно верить, что и кухарка может управлять государством, но в то же самое время никто этой кухарке не доверит управлять даже собственным автомобилем, потому что знает, что она дура и прав у неё нет. Так почему ты считаешь, что в политике может быть иначе!?

 А мне вот ближе позиция Солженицына: "Образование ума не прибавляет".
Вообще-то, можно спорить, но в истории было полно примеров того, что образованным людям гораздо проще запудрить мозги.. Именно потому, что они у них есть. Образованному человеку легко впарить какую-нибудь убедительную и внешне логичную доктрину, и сказать, что ради ее исполнения стоит немного потерпеть. Простому человеку мозги промыть все-таки труднее.
Свергнуть царя в 1917 активно помогали люди образованные. И сталинским чисткам в 37-м аплодировали люди образованные (в т.ч. и из Европы). И перестройку тоже в основном образованные люди устроили...
В общем, я не люблю образованных, но при этом глупых людей. Вообще, образование дуракам противопоказано.
[/quote]

----------


## BETEP

> Это весьма спорно.

 Это не вызывает даже намёка на возможность других вариантов. Основными лицами причастыми к заговору были Шелепин и Семичастный. И о чём здесь можно спорить?   

> Как раз ко времени развала всех стариков (Громыко, Лигачев, Щербицкий) из власти убрали. Остались сплошь молодые (в смысле, горбачевского возраста). Впрочем, по большому счету, это не вопрос возраста, а вопрос наличия или отсутствия мозгов.

 Насчёт мозгов согласен, но дело в том, что в СССР работали совершенно другие механизмы. У власти были не те кого избирают, а те кто окопался на своём месте и прикрыл свой зад такими же саратниками. В этой ситуации к действиям могла подвигнуть только угроза краха всех окопавшихся. Во-первых многие просто не поняли этой угрозы (лучше даже сказать уже не соображали вообще), а во-вторых терять всё равно было нечего поскольку кроме тёплой подушки в таком возрасте уже ничего и не надо.   

> Да, я про эту историю что-то слышал в наших СМИ. Ну и как, этот ПБК закрыли?

 Закрыть в принципе не могут. Это частная организация и максимум можно отобрать лицензию и только на вещание в открытых сетях и только Латвии. Судя по газетам оштрафовали или хотели оштрафовать. Сумма штрафа смешная, но если они подали в суд, то дело абсолютно дохлое и они ещё срубят бабок. Дело вообщем-то именно в принципе и прецеденте.   

> Вы не поняли -- я не обязательно говорю об импорте российских энергоносителей.
> Откуда бы их не импортировать -- из России, или стран залива и Туркмении -- но импортировать придется, в том то и фокус. В то время как Россия -- ресурсонезависима.

 Ну и?
Интересно то, что в данной ситуации мы можем сравнивать две казалось бы несравнимые ситуации. Предположим, что в Латвии все эти ресурсы есть. Ситуация изменится не в лучшую сторону. Внутри страны точно также как и в России переработать всё это неудаётся, капитал перемещается в область добычи ископаемых, правительству становится наплевать на весь бизнес кроме добывающего, и т.д. При этом ни о какой экономической безопасности речи не идёт потому что страна становится целиком зависима от экспорта.
Ресурсы это хорошо только и только в том случае когда они эффективно используются внутри страны. В других случаях это наркотик разрушающий страну и создающий иллюзию процветания.   

> Странно. При Ельцине, когда положение страны было в десятки раз хуже, денги были, а теперь -- денег нет?

 Да откуда им было взяться!? Во времена Ельцина было взято столько кредитов, что сейчас Россия пытается расплатиться с долгами используя небывало высокие цены на нефть.   

> Нет, по моему тут пахнет очередным либеральным экономическим экспериментом. В хорошем, чисто гайдаровском стиле. Чтоб было хуже одновременно и власти и народу, зато чтоб на Западе похвалили.

 При чём здесь Запад? Льготы это бред сивой кобылы и от них необходимо избавиться. Другое дело, что те услуги которые раньше можно было просто списать сейчас приходится оплачивать потому что эти услуги вроде бы как были обещаны. Как было с квартирами. Всем положена квартира, но ты её попробуй получи.
Я не понимаю. Есть пенсия и это проблема пенсионера как её потратить. Если человек заработал, то он должен получить вознаграждение, а не какую-то мифическую льготу, для реализации которой надо ещё проделать эн-цать действий.    

> Помнится, значительную часть льгот ввели именно при Ельцине.

 Врятли. Хотя привлечь симпатии толпы такими дешёвыми (в прямом и переносном смысле) трюками это в привычках партийцев.   

> Начали за здравие, а кончили за упокой?

 Почему же?   

> Примеров чего?
> Насчет розово-оранжевых революций в примеры годятся только Грузия и Украина.

 Учите историю, батенька.  ::  Можно начать с истории прибалтийских стран (костры, баррикады, ОМОН, живая цепь и т.п.), но мы говорим даже не о процессе, а о результате, а он одинаков.   

> А мне вот ближе позиция Солженицына: "Образование ума не прибавляет".

 А я с этим во многом согласен.  ::  То, что человек научился расчитывать балку на кручение не означает, что он способен воспринимать совокупность факторов в реальной жизни. Таких инженеров были целые институты, но ничего путного они не сделали. Классический пример журнал "За рулём". Я не понимаю, когда человек с высшим образованием объясняет людам, как нужно менять какую-то хрень на вас2101013030. Я заплатил деньги и меня не волнует как это делается потому что мне надо ехать, а не довинчивать все гайки прямо в магазине.   

> Вообще-то, можно спорить, но в истории было полно примеров того, что образованным людям гораздо проще запудрить мозги.. Именно потому, что они у них есть.

 Образованый человек имеет только один большой недостаток - он способен сомневаться.   

> Образованному человеку легко впарить какую-нибудь убедительную и внешне логичную доктрину, и сказать, что ради ее исполнения стоит немного потерпеть. Простому человеку мозги промыть все-таки труднее.

 Образованый человек способен понять где его обманывают, остальные не ищут потому что верят.   

> Свергнуть царя в 1917 активно помогали люди образованные. И сталинским чисткам в 37-м аплодировали люди образованные (в т.ч. и из Европы). И перестройку тоже в основном образованные люди устроили...

 Революции в 1917-ом имели огромную предисторию и её никак нельзя сбрасывать. Перемены так или иначе нужны были России, но как и во времена "перестройки" всё слишком сильно загнило, чтобы изменения прошли гладко.   

> И сталинским чисткам в 37-м аплодировали люди образованные (в т.ч. и из Европы)

 Никогда не поверю.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Это весьма спорно.   Это не вызывает даже намёка на возможность других вариантов. Основными лицами причастыми к заговору были Шелепин и Семичастный. И о чём здесь можно спорить?

 Ну, Вы забыли, например, про одного из инициаторов отстранения Хрущева -- Суслова. Если мне не изменяет память, он до конца жизни оставался в Политбюро, да и похоронен был с редкими почестями.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Как раз ко времени развала всех стариков (Громыко, Лигачев, Щербицкий) из власти убрали. Остались сплошь молодые (в смысле, горбачевского возраста). Впрочем, по большому счету, это не вопрос возраста, а вопрос наличия или отсутствия мозгов.   Насчёт мозгов согласен, но дело в том, что в СССР работали совершенно другие механизмы. У власти были не те кого избирают, а те кто окопался на своём месте и прикрыл свой зад такими же саратниками.

 Слишком вы примитивизируете механику власти в СССР. (Не говоря уж о том, что и окапывание, и прикрывание задов вполне типичны для любой, в т.ч. самой демократической власти).   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Да, я про эту историю что-то слышал в наших СМИ. Ну и как, этот ПБК закрыли?   Закрыть в принципе не могут. Это частная организация и максимум можно отобрать лицензию и только на вещание в открытых сетях и только Латвии. Судя по газетам оштрафовали или хотели оштрафовать. Сумма штрафа смешная, но если они подали в суд, то дело абсолютно дохлое и они ещё срубят бабок. Дело вообщем-то именно в принципе и прецеденте.

 Ну, так отобрать лицензию -- это и значит практически заткнуть рот.
Но я с вами согласен -- дело в принципе.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Вы не поняли -- я не обязательно говорю об импорте российских энергоносителей.
> Откуда бы их не импортировать -- из России, или стран залива и Туркмении -- но импортировать придется, в том то и фокус. В то время как Россия -- ресурсонезависима.   Ну и?
> Интересно то, что в данной ситуации мы можем сравнивать две казалось бы несравнимые ситуации. Предположим, что в Латвии все эти ресурсы есть. Ситуация изменится не в лучшую сторону. Внутри страны точно также как и в России переработать всё это неудаётся, капитал перемещается в область добычи ископаемых, правительству становится наплевать на весь бизнес кроме добывающего, и т.д. При этом ни о какой экономической безопасности речи не идёт потому что страна становится целиком зависима от экспорта.

 Признайтесь сами, что это рассуждения типа "зелен виноград".  :: 
Все вышесказанное имеет определенный смысл, но только в условиях крайне слабой, тупой и криминальной власти. Каковая, увы, и была у нас с 91 по 98 год. Для власти сильной и отетственной избыток ресурсов, очевидно, является благом.   

> Ресурсы это хорошо только и только в том случае когда они эффективно используются внутри страны. В других случаях это наркотик разрушающий страну и создающий иллюзию процветания.

 Тут я согласен, что использовать внутри страны -- это лучше, чем экспортировать. Но, опять таки, получается, что надо менять экономическую парадигму.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Странно. При Ельцине, когда положение страны было в десятки раз хуже, денги были, а теперь -- денег нет?   Да откуда им было взяться!? Во времена Ельцина было взято столько кредитов, что сейчас Россия пытается расплатиться с долгами используя небывало высокие цены на нефть.

 Верно. При Ельцине положение страны было намного хуже, а долгов набрали до фига. Тем не менее, при Ельцине никто и не думал отменять немонетарные льготы (хотя какие-то поползновения, помнится, были). Это я не к тому, что льготы -- это хорошо (я в этом отнюдь не уверен), а к тому, что аргумент об отсутствии в стране денег совершенно несостоятелен.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Нет, по моему тут пахнет очередным либеральным экономическим экспериментом. В хорошем, чисто гайдаровском стиле. Чтоб было хуже одновременно и власти и народу, зато чтоб на Западе похвалили.   При чём здесь Запад?

 Да вроде как ни при чем -- но идея об отмене льгот почему-то там очень пришлась по душе. А это уже плохой признак.  ::    

> Льготы это бред сивой кобылы и от них необходимо избавиться. Другое дело, что те услуги которые раньше можно было просто списать сейчас приходится оплачивать потому что эти услуги вроде бы как были обещаны. Как было с квартирами. Всем положена квартира, но ты её попробуй получи.
> Я не понимаю. Есть пенсия и это проблема пенсионера как её потратить. Если человек заработал, то он должен получить вознаграждение, а не какую-то мифическую льготу, для реализации которой надо ещё проделать эн-цать действий.

 Я, увы, слишком плохой экономист, чтобы обсуждать эту тему предметно. Но даже мне вспоминается несколько видов немонетарных механизмов, действующих в самых что ни на есть развитых и рыночных странах.
Вот пример: никогда не слышали про американские *талоны на питание*? Кажется, они называются food stamps. Тоже, скажете, бред сивой кобылы? Возможно. Неясно только, что ж этот бред американцы не отменяют.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Начали за здравие, а кончили за упокой?   Почему же?

 Ну, помнится, Вы начали с тезиса, что гос-ву содержать пенсионеров слишком накладно -- а кончили тем, что гос-во нагло грабит пенсионеров. Тут уж волей-неволей надо выбрать что-то одно.  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Примеров чего?
> Насчет розово-оранжевых революций в примеры годятся только Грузия и Украина.   Учите историю, батенька.  Можно начать с истории прибалтийских стран (костры, баррикады, ОМОН, живая цепь и т.п.), но мы говорим даже не о процессе, а о результате, а он одинаков.

 А мне не надо учить историю -- я в ней участвовал.  :: 
Если вы предлагаете вспоминать 91-год, то мне тоже есть кое-что вспомнить. В Москве в августе все было очень похоже. Костры, листовки, баррикады (жертвами баррикадного вандализма в основном были троллейбусы), живые цепи и кольца и пр.
Делаем вывод: результат не везде одинаков.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  А мне вот ближе позиция Солженицына: "Образование ума не прибавляет".   А я с этим во многом согласен.  То, что человек научился расчитывать балку на кручение не означает, что он способен воспринимать совокупность факторов в реальной жизни. Таких инженеров были целые институты, но ничего путного они не сделали. Классический пример журнал "За рулём". Я не понимаю, когда человек с высшим образованием объясняет людам, как нужно менять какую-то хрень на вас2101013030. Я заплатил деньги и меня не волнует как это делается потому что мне надо ехать, а не довинчивать все гайки прямо в магазине.

 Вот-вот. (Причем тут журнал "За рулем" я, правда, не понял, но проедем  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Вообще-то, можно спорить, но в истории было полно примеров того, что образованным людям гораздо проще запудрить мозги.. Именно потому, что они у них есть.   Образованый человек имеет только один большой недостаток - он способен сомневаться.

 Такой недостаток имеют очень многие -- например, совершенно необразованные деревенские бабки. Они так вообще во всем могут сомневаться. Ну и?   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Образованному человеку легко впарить какую-нибудь убедительную и внешне логичную доктрину, и сказать, что ради ее исполнения стоит немного потерпеть. Простому человеку мозги промыть все-таки труднее.   Образованый человек способен понять где его обманывают, остальные не ищут потому что верят.

 Понимание того, что тебя обманывают, зависит от таких факторов, как: мозги, жизненная сметка и жизненный опыт, наконец элементарная недоверчивость и даже паранойя. Но только не от образования.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Свергнуть царя в 1917 активно помогали люди образованные. И сталинским чисткам в 37-м аплодировали люди образованные (в т.ч. и из Европы). И перестройку тоже в основном образованные люди устроили...   Революции в 1917-ом имели огромную предисторию и её никак нельзя сбрасывать. Перемены так или иначе нужны были России, но как и во времена "перестройки" всё слишком сильно загнило, чтобы изменения прошли гладко.

 Так я в общем и не спорю. И предыстория была большая и непростая. И режим прогнил основательно. Я просто к тому, что в поддержке революции образованные и интеллигентные люди сыграли очень значительную роль. Потом об этом в Берлине, Париже и Константинополе очень жалели. (А кое-кому, конечно, пришлось и в расстрельном подвале жалеть.)   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  И сталинским чисткам в 37-м аплодировали люди образованные (в т.ч. и из Европы)   Никогда не поверю.

 Как, такие имена, как Бернард Шоу, Андре Жид, Лион Фейхтвангер вам ничего не говорят?!

----------


## BETEP

> Ну, Вы забыли, например, про одного из инициаторов отстранения Хрущева -- Суслова. Если мне не изменяет память, он до конца жизни оставался в Политбюро, да и похоронен был с редкими почестями.

 Это правда. Будучи редкостной мразью он вовремя сориентировался и поэтому оказался в союзниках Брежнева. Видимо Брежневу была необходима поддержка этого человека в ЦК. Кроме того Брежнев не был Сталиным и понимал, что человека можно убрать со своего пути без расстрелов и не делая из него мученика режима. Карьера Шелепена яркий тому пример.   

> Слишком вы примитивизируете механику власти в СССР.

 Если бы это было не так, то у меня бы в графе Location было бы написано СССР, Рига.  ::    

> (Не говоря уж о том, что и окапывание, и прикрывание задов вполне типичны для любой, в т.ч. самой демократической власти).

 Общий принцип одинаков, но детали на столько разные, что меняют всю тактику. В СССР (да и во многом в России) чиновник зависит *только* от начальника, а начальник от связей и другого начальника. В результате получается, что народ который их по сути нанял для выполнения каких-то функций им просто мешает "работать". Чем больше демократичность страны тем сильнее обратная связь и от этого сильно разрушается этот "междусобойчик".   

> Признайтесь сами, что это рассуждения типа "зелен виноград". Wink
> Все вышесказанное имеет определенный смысл, но только в условиях крайне слабой, тупой и криминальной власти. Каковая, увы, и была у нас с 91 по 98 год.

 И какие изменения произошли после 98-го!?   

> Для власти сильной и отетственной избыток ресурсов, очевидно, является благом.

 Можно сколько угодно говорить о власти, но тут дело не в ней, а в экономике. Не зря в США добыча нефти ограничена (и очень очень сильно).
Если интересует вопрос власть-ресурсы, то это всегда будет связано с коррупцией потому, что ресурсы вещь дорогая, готовая к продаже и при этом общая, что зачастую означает, что валяется. Здесь возможен только постоянный контроль за властью.   

> Тут я согласен, что использовать внутри страны -- это лучше, чем экспортировать. Но, опять таки, получается, что надо менять экономическую парадигму.

 В том и дело, что экспорт ресурсов ничего хорошего в чистом виде экономике не несёт. Самый пик проблем начнётся когда большинство выгодных месторождений будет разработано или спрос на этот вид сырья упадёт. Экономика России может вообще не пережить переход США на водородное топливо или т.п. изменеия. Последним гвоздём в гроб СССР также было падение цены на нефть. Сейчас весь российский капитал сконцентрирован только на ресурсах и сырье, а значит никакие другие отрасли развиваться не будут потому что в них элементарно никто не вкладывает деньги. Кроме того весь этот бардак во власти и нестабильноть приводят к тому, что капитал уходит за пределы России.   

> Верно. При Ельцине положение страны было намного хуже, а долгов набрали до фига. Тем не менее, при Ельцине никто и не думал отменять немонетарные льготы (хотя какие-то поползновения, помнится, были).

 Ельцину такие реформы были не нужны. Зачем ему было раскачивать это болото стоя в нём по горло.  ::    

> Это я не к тому, что льготы -- это хорошо (я в этом отнюдь не уверен), а к тому, что аргумент об отсутствии в стране денег совершенно несостоятелен.

 Ну давай посчитаем. К сожалению не знаю многих российских цен и где их искать тоже не особенно себе представляю. Могу прикинуть по латвийским ценам. Допустим в список льгот входят следующее:
1. Проезд в общественном транспорте (проездной на все виды транспорта). Нашёл только на два вида (у нас тут свои заморочки, но это для посчётов не важно) 14.30Ls. (в год 171.6 Ls)
2. Медицинское обслуживание (медицинская страховка). Я взял стандартную страховку от всего (смерть, инвалидность, травма, больница, временная нетрудоспособность) на сумму 10000Ls. Это "счастье" стоит 64.40 Ls в год.
3. Доплата за коммунальные услуги. С учётом цен на эти услуги в России возьмём 10Ls в месяц и того 120 Ls в год.
4. Вроде я слышал о каких-то домах отдыха или что-то т.п. Ну отведём на это 50Ls в год.
Итого: 406 Ls в год на каждого пенсионера в год.
При этом имеются 29.778 миллионов россиян старше трудоспособного возраста. В итоге получаем чуть больше 12 миллиардов лат (в EURO это примерно 17 миллиардов) на эту реформу. 
В бюджете 2003 года было запланировано получить доходов в 2'417'791,8 миллионов рублей, а это примерно 65'345 миллионов евро. Таким образом для того, чтобы обеспечить выполнение этой реформы в полной мере нужно выплатить 18% от всего российского бюджета. Можно сейчас долго дискутировать по цифрам и сократить эти проценты раза в полтора...два, но всё равно это останется громадной суммой для такого маленького бюджета.   

> Да вроде как ни при чем -- но идея об отмене льгот почему-то там очень пришлась по душе. А это уже плохой признак.

 Мягко говоря, такие вещи всем по барабану.  ::    

> Вот пример: никогда не слышали про американские талоны на питание? Кажется, они называются food stamps. Тоже, скажете, бред сивой кобылы? Возможно. Неясно только, что ж этот бред американцы не отменяют.

 Нифига!!! Это к льготам не имеет ровным счётом никакого отношения. Как правило они распространяются государственными службами и эти талоны повышают уровень отчётности госслужб за распределение, сэкономить и разницу положить в карман при этом невозможно. Распространяются эти талоны среди разных бомжей и т.п. личностей. Потратить эти талоны на выпивку и наркотики тоже очень проблематично. Даже если эти талоны были замешаны в какой-то афёре, то зачастую по номерам можно быстро проверить кто и кому их выдавал. Так что здесь нечто совершенно совершенно иное.   

> Ну, помнится, Вы начали с тезиса, что гос-ву содержать пенсионеров слишком накладно -- а кончили тем, что гос-во нагло грабит пенсионеров. Тут уж волей-неволей надо выбрать что-то одно.

 С чего это нужно выбирать!? Да, государство фактически не может оплатить то, что обещало, потому что пытается жить не по средствам. Я выше привёл очень примерную раскладку по деньгам. Хорошо если десятая часть от этой суммы действительно выплачивалась за то, что пенсионерам оказывали эти услуги. А услуги эти фактически и не оказывались, потому что они не были оплачены. С другой стороны это место где можно наворовать полные карманы. Например никто не считает сколько пенсионеров было действительно перевезено в транспорте, а деньги так или иначе отчислялись.   

> А мне не надо учить историю -- я в ней участвовал. Wink
> Если вы предлагаете вспоминать 91-год, то мне тоже есть кое-что вспомнить. В Москве в августе все было очень похоже. Костры, листовки, баррикады (жертвами баррикадного вандализма в основном были троллейбусы), живые цепи и кольца и пр.
> Делаем вывод: результат не везде одинаков.

 А каков же ещё!? Победили демократические силы с "гарантом" во главе.
Только вопрос стоял несколько иначе. Об отношении к российской политике потом, после побед. Россия здесь не считается.  ::    

> Такой недостаток имеют очень многие -- например, совершенно необразованные деревенские бабки. Они так вообще во всем могут сомневаться. Ну и?

 Бабка не сомневается, а боится, что её обманут как это было уже много раз до этого. Это боязнь сродни инстинку: красное - горячее.   

> Понимание того, что тебя обманывают, зависит от таких факторов, как: мозги, жизненная сметка и жизненный опыт, наконец элементарная недоверчивость и даже паранойя. Но только не от образования.

 Опыт конечно важен, но не понимая причин и механизмов обмана это действительно может превратиться в параною. Как в игре "head i win, tail you lose".  ::  Важно не только понять, что тебя дурачат, но и как этого избежать, а с этим большая проблема.   

> Так я в общем и не спорю. И предыстория была большая и непростая. И режим прогнил основательно. Я просто к тому, что в поддержке революции образованные и интеллигентные люди сыграли очень значительную роль. Потом об этом в Берлине, Париже и Константинополе очень жалели. (А кое-кому, конечно, пришлось и в расстрельном подвале жалеть.)

 Кстати  этом году исполняется 100 лет со дня волнений 1905 года. Интересно было бы начать поднимать историю за это время, ведь период на самом деле оказался судьбоносным для Российской империи. Именно в тот год было кровавое воскресенье (кажется 10 января), а затем были большие волнения по всей стране и очень они были сильны в Ливонской и Курземской губерниях (сейчас эти территории входят в Латвию). В Риге были очень большие и организованные восстания уже (кажется) 13 января.   

> Как, такие имена, как Бернард Шоу, Андре Жид, Лион Фейхтвангер вам ничего не говорят?!

 Так что они говорят?

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Ну, Вы забыли, например, про одного из инициаторов отстранения Хрущева -- Суслова. Если мне не изменяет память, он до конца жизни оставался в Политбюро, да и похоронен был с редкими почестями.   Это правда. Будучи редкостной мразью он вовремя сориентировался и поэтому оказался в союзниках Брежнева. Видимо Брежневу была необходима поддержка этого человека в ЦК. Кроме того Брежнев не был Сталиным и понимал, что человека можно убрать со своего пути без расстрелов и не делая из него мученика режима. Карьера Шелепена яркий тому пример.

 "Редкостной мразью"?? А почему, позвольте спросить? А Шелепин и Семичастный были тогда кто -- ангелы без крыльев?
И, даже если это так, какое это имеет отношение к теме разговора? Мы ведь обсуждем не личные качества этих людей, а механизм власти в Политбюро. А суть ее в том, что, как вы верно заметили, "Брежневу была необходима поддержка этого человека в ЦК". И не только его, и не только по этому вопросу. Это и называется -- олигархия.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Слишком вы примитивизируете механику власти в СССР.   Если бы это было не так, то у меня бы в графе Location было бы написано СССР, Рига.

 И это все "от того, что в кузнице не было гвоздя"?
Это и называется примитивным подходом к истории.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Признайтесь сами, что это рассуждения типа "зелен виноград". Wink
> Все вышесказанное имеет определенный смысл, но только в условиях крайне слабой, тупой и криминальной власти. Каковая, увы, и была у нас с 91 по 98 год.   И какие изменения произошли после 98-го!?

 Власть стала: а) заметно более сильной, б) существенно более умной, в) менее криминальной.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Для власти сильной и отетственной избыток ресурсов, очевидно, является благом.   Можно сколько угодно говорить о власти, но тут дело не в ней, а в экономике. Не зря в США добыча нефти ограничена (и очень очень сильно).
> Если интересует вопрос власть-ресурсы, то это всегда будет связано с коррупцией потому, что ресурсы вещь дорогая, готовая к продаже и при этом общая, что зачастую означает, что валяется. Здесь возможен только постоянный контроль за властью.

 В Штатах добыча нефти сильно ограничена? А что ж они всерьез думают о начале разработок в национальных парках? Да и про Аляску я что-то слышал совсем недавно.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Тут я согласен, что использовать внутри страны -- это лучше, чем экспортировать. Но, опять таки, получается, что надо менять экономическую парадигму.   В том и дело, что экспорт ресурсов ничего хорошего в чистом виде экономике не несёт. Самый пик проблем начнётся когда большинство выгодных месторождений будет разработано или спрос на этот вид сырья упадёт.

 Верно, только вот вот когда нефть кончится, проблемы будут не только у произвовителей нефти, но и у ее потребителей. Вообще, проблемы тогда будут у всех.   

> Экономика России может вообще не пережить переход США на водородное топливо или т.п. изменеия.

 Ну да, конечно. Только вот переходить на водородное топливо они как-то не торопятся, а вместо этого ужастно озаботились правами человека во всем мире, особенно в наиболее нефтесодержащих его регионах.  :: 
Если вместо перехода к водородному топливу они предпочитают развязать многомиллиардную войну за контроль над нефтью -- значит, переход обойдется еще дороже. Или я не прав?   

> Последним гвоздём в гроб СССР также было падение цены на нефть.

 Когда было это падение? И когда распался СССР?   

> Сейчас весь российский капитал сконцентрирован только на ресурсах и сырье, а значит никакие другие отрасли развиваться не будут потому что в них элементарно никто не вкладывает деньги.

 А как же тяжелая промышленность, транспорт, производство оружия, космонавтика?   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Верно. При Ельцине положение страны было намного хуже, а долгов набрали до фига. Тем не менее, при Ельцине никто и не думал отменять немонетарные льготы (хотя какие-то поползновения, помнится, были).   Ельцину такие реформы были не нужны. Зачем ему было раскачивать это болото стоя в нём по горло.

 Верно. Раскачивать болото вообще ни к чему. Ни Ельцину, ни Путину.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Это я не к тому, что льготы -- это хорошо (я в этом отнюдь не уверен), а к тому, что аргумент об отсутствии в стране денег совершенно несостоятелен.   Ну давай посчитаем. К сожалению не знаю многих российских цен и где их искать тоже не особенно себе представляю. Могу прикинуть по латвийским ценам. Допустим в список льгот входят следующее:

 Не возражаете, если я все цены буду переводить в евро?
1 L = 1,4 EU, так??   

> 1. Проезд в общественном транспорте (проездной на все виды транспорта). Нашёл только на два вида (у нас тут свои заморочки, но это для посчётов не важно) 14.30Ls. (в год 171.6 Ls)

 В Москве годовой на все виды транспорта -- где-то около 4 тыс. р., не помню точно.
В целом, цены вполне сравнимые.   

> 2. Медицинское обслуживание (медицинская страховка). Я взял стандартную страховку от всего (смерть, инвалидность, травма, больница, временная нетрудоспособность) на сумму 10000Ls. Это "счастье" стоит 64.40 Ls в год.

 Недешево. У нас медстраховка бесплатная.  ::    

> 3. Доплата за коммунальные услуги. С учётом цен на эти услуги в России возьмём 10Ls в месяц и того 120 Ls в год.

 В принципе, выглядит разумно.   

> 4. Вроде я слышал о каких-то домах отдыха или что-то т.п. Ну отведём на это 50Ls в год.
> Итого: 406 Ls в год на каждого пенсионера в год.
> При этом имеются 29.778 миллионов россиян старше трудоспособного возраста. В итоге получаем чуть больше 12 миллиардов лат (в EURO это примерно 17 миллиардов) на эту реформу. 
> В бюджете 2003 года было запланировано получить доходов в 2'417'791,8 миллионов рублей, а это примерно 65'345 миллионов евро. Таким образом для того, чтобы обеспечить выполнение этой реформы в полной мере нужно выплатить 18% от всего российского бюджета. Можно сейчас долго дискутировать по цифрам и сократить эти проценты раза в полтора...два, но всё равно это останется громадной суммой для такого маленького бюджета.

 Ну, если вы правильно подсчитали (признаюсь, особенно не проверял) 18% -- это немало, но и не так уж много. Вполне можно было б и выплатить, особенно если учесть, что у правительства явно нет внятного представления о том, куда девать нефтяные доходы.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Да вроде как ни при чем -- но идея об отмене льгот почему-то там очень пришлась по душе. А это уже плохой признак.   Мягко говоря, такие вещи всем по барабану.

 Кому именно "по барабану"? Если Западу -- то их очень даже беспокоит то, что происходит в России. Почитайте западную прессу.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Вот пример: никогда не слышали про американские талоны на питание? Кажется, они называются food stamps. Тоже, скажете, бред сивой кобылы? Возможно. Неясно только, что ж этот бред американцы не отменяют.   Нифига!!! Это к льготам не имеет ровным счётом никакого отношения. Как правило они распространяются государственными службами и эти талоны повышают уровень отчётности госслужб за распределение, сэкономить и разницу положить в карман при этом невозможно. Распространяются эти талоны среди разных бомжей и т.п. личностей. Потратить эти талоны на выпивку и наркотики тоже очень проблематично. Даже если эти талоны были замешаны в какой-то афёре, то зачастую по номерам можно быстро проверить кто и кому их выдавал. Так что здесь нечто совершенно совершенно иное.

 К льготам эти талоны имеют самое непосредственное отношение. Как и они, это -- совершенно немонетарный механизм в условиях, как принято считтать, самой либеральной экономики мира. Казалось бы, почему бы не выдать адекватную сумму в долларах? Тем более, что Америки это не будет в напряг -- в отличие от нас, они сами их печатают.  ::  Но нет -- предпочитают вместо этого выдавать нуждающимся некий суррогат денег. Мне кажется, стоит задуматься, почему.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Ну, помнится, Вы начали с тезиса, что гос-ву содержать пенсионеров слишком накладно -- а кончили тем, что гос-во нагло грабит пенсионеров. Тут уж волей-неволей надо выбрать что-то одно.   С чего это нужно выбирать!? Да, государство фактически не может оплатить то, что обещало, потому что пытается жить не по средствам. Я выше привёл очень примерную раскладку по деньгам. Хорошо если десятая часть от этой суммы действительно выплачивалась за то, что пенсионерам оказывали эти услуги. А услуги эти фактически и не оказывались, потому что они не были оплачены. С другой стороны это место где можно наворовать полные карманы. Например никто не считает сколько пенсионеров было действительно перевезено в транспорте, а деньги так или иначе отчислялись.

 Опять не понял вашей логики. Как это -- "услуги фактически не оплачивались"? Пенсионеры, например, ездили в транспорте -- значит, транспорт им оказывал такую услугу.  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  А мне не надо учить историю -- я в ней участвовал. Wink
> Если вы предлагаете вспоминать 91-год, то мне тоже есть кое-что вспомнить. В Москве в августе все было очень похоже. Костры, листовки, баррикады (жертвами баррикадного вандализма в основном были троллейбусы), живые цепи и кольца и пр.
> Делаем вывод: результат не везде одинаков.   А каков же ещё!? Победили демократические силы с "гарантом" во главе.
> Только вопрос стоял несколько иначе. Об отношении к российской политике потом, после побед. Россия здесь не считается.  
> Вы вспомнили 91-й год, ну и я тоже. Почему это "Россия не считается"? Вы выдвинули довод о необратимом характере "разноцветных" революций -- я вам привел обратный пример. Чтобы опровергнуть теорему, вообще-то говоря, достаточно одного контрпримера.         Originally Posted by BETEP        Originally Posted by Scorpio  Такой недостаток имеют очень многие -- например, совершенно необразованные деревенские бабки. Они так вообще во всем могут сомневаться. Ну и?   Бабка не сомневается, а боится, что её обманут как это было уже много раз до этого. Это боязнь сродни инстинку: красное - горячее.   Абсолютно не понял, почему одно исключает другое.        Originally Posted by BETEP        Originally Posted by Scorpio  Понимание того, что тебя обманывают, зависит от таких факторов, как: мозги, жизненная сметка и жизненный опыт, наконец элементарная недоверчивость и даже паранойя. Но только не от образования.   Опыт конечно важен, но не понимая причин и механизмов обмана это действительно может превратиться в параною. Как в игре "head i win, tail you lose".  Важно не только понять, что тебя дурачат, но и как этого избежать, а с этим большая проблема.   Верно, а чтобы понять "причины и механизмы" обмана нужны, прежде всего, мозги. Насколько мне известно, предмет подж названеием "Как не стать жертвой обмана группы лиц или государства в целом" ни в одном из наших вузов не проходят.        Originally Posted by BETEP        Originally Posted by Scorpio  Так я в общем и не спорю. И предыстория была большая и непростая. И режим прогнил основательно. Я просто к тому, что в поддержке революции образованные и интеллигентные люди сыграли очень значительную роль. Потом об этом в Берлине, Париже и Константинополе очень жалели. (А кое-кому, конечно, пришлось и в расстрельном подвале жалеть.)   Кстати  этом году исполняется 100 лет со дня волнений 1905 года. Интересно было бы начать поднимать историю за это время, ведь период на самом деле оказался судьбоносным для Российской империи. Именно в тот год было кровавое воскресенье (кажется 10 января), а затем были большие волнения по всей стране и очень они были сильны в Ливонской и Курземской губерниях (сейчас эти территории входят в Латвию). В Риге были очень большие и организованные восстания уже (кажется) 13 января.        Originally Posted by Scorpio  Как, такие имена, как Бернард Шоу, Андре Жид, Лион Фейхтвангер вам ничего не говорят?!   Так что они говорят?

 На память я их вам не процитирую. В общем, все трое так или иначе выступали с восхвалениями в адрес сталинского СССР. В интернете, наверное, можно найти множество цитат (намек  ::  )

----------


## BETEP

> "Редкостной мразью"?? А почему, позвольте спросить? А Шелепин и Семичастный были тогда кто -- ангелы без крыльев?

 Никто из них не был ангелом, иначе бы они просто не забрались так высоко, но Суслов на их фоне был мразью редкостной. Если его биография не известна, то для начала можно прочитать такую краткую справку: Суслов Михаил Андреевич   

> И, даже если это так, какое это имеет отношение к теме разговора? Мы ведь обсуждем не личные качества этих людей, а механизм власти в Политбюро.

 В том то и дело, что во многом весь механизм власти замыкался на личностные отношения и фактически единственным критерием в продвижении на верх являлись именно "личные качества".   

> А суть ее в том, что, как вы верно заметили, "Брежневу была необходима поддержка этого человека в ЦК". И не только его, и не только по этому вопросу. Это и называется -- олигархия.

 Их называли "партийцы".  ::    

> И это все "от того, что в кузнице не было гвоздя"?

 Это из-за того, что в кузнице никто не умел ковать.  ::    

> Это и называется примитивным подходом к истории.

 Это называется констатацией исторического факта с некоторой иронией.  ::    

> Власть стала: а) заметно более сильной, б) существенно более умной, в) менее криминальной.

 Мы всё ещё говорим о России?  :: 
Хотелось бы услышать (в качестве примеров) о новых методах борьбы с террором в России, новых умных законах и с тем как российские власти борются с коррупцией.   

> В Штатах добыча нефти сильно ограничена? А что ж они всерьез думают о начале разработок в национальных парках? Да и про Аляску я что-то слышал совсем недавно.

 США является мировым лидером по потреблению нефти. Экономика США в достаточной степени зависит от импорта этого сырья, но нефть есть и в самих США. Политика примерно следующая. США даёт возможность нефтедобывающим компаниям добывать нефть внутри страны, но квота на добычу очень маленькая. Внешняя политика ориентирована на то, чтобы США имело стабильный и как можно более дешёвый импорт нефти. Таким образом основную нефть США получает из за рубежа, но запасы есть и внутри страны и оборудование для добычи находится в готовности. Всё что необходимо в случае кризиса это увеличить квоту. Никто не собирается добывать нефть в парках и т.п., но средства вкладываются в разведку месторождений чтобы была возможность воспользоваться ими в случае кризиса.   

> Верно, только вот вот когда нефть кончится, проблемы будут не только у произвовителей нефти, но и у ее потребителей. Вообще, проблемы тогда будут у всех.

 Потребители готовятся к этому уже сейчас. На самом деле нефть не кончится, а будет очень резкое подорожание когда основные месторождения будут откачены и потребитель просто посчитает другое топливо более выгодым. К сожалению нефть разучились производить миллионы лет назад, поэтому экспортёры нефти просто будут сушить вёсла.  ::    

> Ну да, конечно. Только вот переходить на водородное топливо они как-то не торопятся, а вместо этого ужастно озаботились правами человека во всем мире, особенно в наиболее нефтесодержащих его регионах.
> Если вместо перехода к водородному топливу они предпочитают развязать многомиллиардную войну за контроль над нефтью -- значит, переход обойдется еще дороже. Или я не прав?

 На разработку новых технологий сейчас трятятся огромные деньги. Естественно, что переход на новые технологии прямо сейчас привело бы во-первых к политическому и экономическому потрясению, а во-вторых зачем? Нефть есть, люди постоянно работают над тем, чтобы она стабильно импортировалась и они свою работу выполняют (кстати побочно финансово помогая России ценами на нефть  ::  ).   

> Когда было это падение? И когда распался СССР?

 Сразу не нашёл информацию. Кажется ещё во времена Брежнева было некоторое падение цен на нефть и это соответсвенно ударило по СССР.   

> А как же тяжелая промышленность, транспорт, производство оружия, космонавтика?

 Собственно так же. Что изменилось то?
Многие предприятия тяжёлой промышленности для того, чтобы удачно приватезировать и разворовать доводили до банкротства их же руководители. Станкостроение, которое двигало бы всё металообработу, находится в печальном состоянии. Транспорт ничего кроме отвращения не вызывает, а для того, чтобы хоть как-то поддерживать производителей постоянно повышают ввозные пошлины, потому что оказывается, что импортное б/у лучше и надёжнее своего на гарантии. Оружие не научились создавать, а научились продавать то, что было создано десятилетиями до этого. Космос возможно как-то развивается на деньги полученные за вывод орбиту спутников.   

> Ну, если вы правильно подсчитали (признаюсь, особенно не проверял) 18% -- это немало, но и не так уж много.

 18% бюджета это гиганская сумма! И у кого эти деньги отобрать? У обороны, науки, медицины, образования... Ну?   

> Вполне можно было б и выплатить, особенно если учесть, что у правительства явно нет внятного представления о том, куда девать нефтяные доходы.

 Детальное распределение бюджета можно помотреть на сайте министрерства финансов России. Там в приложении к бюджету просто куча документов в которых можно потеряться, но похоже, что читателей не много...   

> Кому именно "по барабану"? Если Западу -- то их очень даже беспокоит то, что происходит в России. Почитайте западную прессу.

 Регулярно это делаю.  ::    

> К льготам эти талоны имеют самое непосредственное отношение. Как и они, это -- совершенно немонетарный механизм в условиях, как принято считтать, самой либеральной экономики мира. Казалось бы, почему бы не выдать адекватную сумму в долларах? Тем более, что Америки это не будет в напряг -- в отличие от нас, они сами их печатают. Wink Но нет -- предпочитают вместо этого выдавать нуждающимся некий суррогат денег. Мне кажется, стоит задуматься, почему.

 Советую это сделать и прочитать хотя бы свой пост или прочитать то, что я написал раньше.  :: 
Талон жёстко связан с услугой и имеет эквивалентную стоимость или акции это тоже нонсенс в экономике?   

> Опять не понял вашей логики. Как это -- "услуги фактически не оплачивались"? Пенсионеры, например, ездили в транспорте -- значит, транспорт им оказывал такую услугу.

 Да, муниципальный транспорт оказывал такую услугу, а частные транспортные компании нет. Сколько платили за это не известно и я пологаю, что не автобусным паркам, а в муниципальный бюджет. как расходывались эти деньги дальше найти очень затруднительно. "Бесплатное" лечение фактически не оказывалось как и продажа медикаментов. И так далее и тому подобное...   

> Вы вспомнили 91-й год, ну и я тоже. Почему это "Россия не считается"? Вы выдвинули довод о необратимом характере "разноцветных" революций -- я вам привел обратный пример.

 Вообще-то я говорил о другом. Если речь идёт о "революциях", то чем Ельцин не похож на демоката.  ::    

> Абсолютно не понял, почему одно исключает другое.

 В принципе не исключает, на практике практически не встречается.   

> Верно, а чтобы понять "причины и механизмы" обмана нужны, прежде всего, мозги. Насколько мне известно, предмет подж названеием "Как не стать жертвой обмана группы лиц или государства в целом" ни в одном из наших вузов не проходят.

 Мозги вещь наживная. Их надо тренировать и учиться думать. Тот кто привык думать - думает, кто не привык - не думат по привычке.   

> На память я их вам не процитирую. В общем, все трое так или иначе выступали с восхвалениями в адрес сталинского СССР. В интернете, наверное, можно найти множество цитат

 Намёк: я про них ничего не говорил.
Кроме того хвалить СССР и хвалить расстрелы это не одно и то же.

----------


## Scorpio

This thread seems to wander far offtopic. 
Going back to "Yuscenko poisoning" story: isn't it funny, how calm everything is *now*, after he became president? During the election, he made lots of blatant claims against his political opponents. If I remember right, he *promised* to give some evidence for them afterwards?
Now, it seems he want everybody in the world just to forget about this dirty "poisoning" story. No investigation, no convicts, no evidence of his alleged accusations.
Anybody surprised? I'm not.

----------


## DDT

Even if he was poisoned it is highly unlikely that proof can be found.

----------


## Mordan

> This thread seems to wander far offtopic. 
> Going back to "Yuscenko poisoning" story: isn't it funny, how calm everything is *now*, after he became president? During the election, he made lots of blatant claims against his political opponents. If I remember right, he *promised* to give some evidence for them afterwards?
> Now, it seems he want everybody in the world just to forget about this dirty "poisoning" story. No investigation, no convicts, no evidence of his alleged accusations.
> Anybody surprised? I'm not.

 I would advice you to wait for the inquiry to finish. 
Second I think he has many important matters on his minds.

----------


## Scorpio

> I would advice you to wait for the inquiry to finish. 
> Second I think he has many important matters on his minds.

 Surely, he has a lot of important matters on his mind. How to cover all the lies he made during the election campain, for example. 
Everybody still interested in this story, *must* read this article:  http://www.anti-orange.com.ua/article/n ... ns/65/7439 
All Yuscenko's and yuscenkovites' lies, exagerrations and insinuations taken together are shocking impression.
After reading this, I have 90% confidence, what *Yuscenko wasn't poisoned at all*.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Come on, you can't read an article from a site called anti-orange and not think it is so biased that it makes Enron's accounts look like the Pope's wallet!

----------


## Mordan

> Come on, you can't read an article from a site called anti-orange and not think it is so biased that it makes Enron's accounts look like the Pope's wallet!

 Scorpio wants Yushchenko to be the bad guy in this story... simple as that.  
he lives in denial of reality

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Mordan  I would advice you to wait for the inquiry to finish. 
> Second I think he has many important matters on his minds.   Surely, he has a lot of important matters on his mind. How to cover all the lies he made during the election campain, for example. 
> Everybody still interested in this story, *must* read this article:  http://www.anti-orange.com.ua/article/n ... ns/65/7439 
> All Yuscenko's and yuscenkovites' lies, exagerrations and insinuations taken together are shocking impression.
> After reading this, I have 90% confidence, what *Yuscenko wasn't poisoned at all*.

 You are reading propaganda....  
I won't go into this debate again on why I'm not reading propaganda and you are. Just open your eyes

----------


## scotcher

Hark at Mr Moscow Times.

----------


## Mordan

> Hark at Mr Moscow Times.

 For the record I also read french newspapers and The Economist. It is not propaganda, it is FREE press. We don't have a State bullying us in our back. 
However I agree we do have ideological tendencies. But those biases are because of the editors, not because the State wants it.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> Originally Posted by scotcher  We don't have a State bullying us in our back.

 Hm... anti-orange.com.ua isn't governmental site, zadonbass.org isn't government site... Your beloved orangists f@#$ed up half of Ukraine, and there're millions who stand against orange plague. If these people have their sites, it's called democracy and free press. If you praise orangists blindly and anything written against them is "enemy propaganda" it's called brainwashing.

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by scotcher  Hark at Mr Moscow Times.   For the record I also read french newspapers and The Economist. It is not propaganda, it is FREE press. We don't have a State bullying us in our back. 
> However I agree we do have ideological tendencies. But those biases are because of the editors, not because the State wants it.

 So, when "your" side does it it's legitimate editorial, but when the "other" side does it it's sinister state propaganda? 
You really aren't very bright, are you?

----------


## Scorpio

> Come on, you can't read an article from a site called anti-orange and not think it is so biased that it makes Enron's accounts look like the Pope's wallet!

  

> Scorpio wants Yushchenko to be the bad guy in this story... simple as that. 
> he lives in denial of reality

 Yes, yes. This is exactly what I expected.  :: 
When I give you some facts, completely disproving the official version of this alleged "poisoning", I'm "denying the reality", not less. 
(Yes, of course, this is anti-Yuscenko site. I know. You don't expect to find truth on any site controlled by his supporters, do you?) 
Please, cut short this ranting, and just answer these simple questions: 
1. What did group of american doctors from University of Virginia, headed by Dr. Gregory Saathoff (I hope, I spelled his name right), did with this case? Why it was so much secrecy about it? Do the american working for american government look as "indepenent experts" for you?
2. Why doctor Lothar Wicke -- a *real* medical expert, who actually performed analisis -- openly rejected the "poisoning" version? Why his was forced to leave "Rudolfinerhaus" clinic immediately after he made this statement?
3. Why all these results are based only on blood analisys (which is extremely easy to fake) and not on skin biopsy, for example?
4. How Yuscenko managed to survive the poisoning, which is (according to official results) exceeds lethal dose *many times*? Is he a kind of new Rasputin, or what?  :: 
5. For this sake, what an idiot should use *dioxine* to poison anybody? If somebody has a principial ability to add poison to someone's food/drink, why he didn't use something more effective, like cyanide?
6. Finally, why, despite Yuscenko's claims what he knows who "ordered his poisoning" and etc, he still didn't provide *any* real names, or facts, or evidences? 
Please, give reasonable answer to any of these questions. Than we'll see, who is denying the reality.

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Come on, you can't read an article from a site called anti-orange and not think it is so biased that it makes Enron's accounts look like the Pope's wallet!         Originally Posted by Mordan  Scorpio wants Yushchenko to be the bad guy in this story... simple as that. 
> he lives in denial of reality   Yes, yes. This is exactly what I expected. 
> When I give you some facts, completely disproving the official version of this alleged "poisoning", I'm "denying the reality", not less. 
> (Yes, of course, this is anti-Yuscenko site. I know. You don't expect to find truth on any site controlled by his supporters, do you?) 
> Please, cut short this ranting, and just answer these simple questions: 
> 1. What did group of american doctors from University of Virginia, headed by Dr. Gregory Saathoff (I hope, I spelled his name right), did with this case? Why it was so much secrecy about it? Do the american working for american government look as "indepenent experts" for you?
> 2. Why doctor Lothar Wicke -- a *real* medical expert, who actually performed analisis -- openly rejected the "poisoning" version? Why his was forced to leave "Rudolfinerhaus" clinic immediately after he made this statement?
> 3. Why all these results are based only on blood analisys (which is extremely easy to fake) and not on skin biopsy, for example?
> 4. How Yuscenko managed to survive the poisoning, which is (according to official results) exceeds lethal dose *many times*? Is he a kind of new Rasputin, or what? 
> ...

 1- The case was also investigated by independant doctors, so I heard. European and american ones.
2- Lothar Wicke may have received money for saying just that. or pressure or something else.
3- I thought they did both. Anyway I think by looking at his face, you can see something went wrong no?
4- Because "they" wanted to make people think it was some kind of "accident". So they used a soft poison.  Another reason might also be that the poisoners sucked.
5- See above. So that it is not so obvious.
6- He "knows" but he does not have proofs obviously. His claim to know is entirely valid. And besides I think what he said was a clever political move, if that makes any sense to you? 
Simple as that. 
Back on reading my *free*  press to know what happened in Kirghizstan  ::  
Mord

----------


## Kamion

Dear Mordan, do you realize that all you do in your answers is to speculate. You don

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

Reading Mordan's crap, one can get an impression that "free press" he enjoys invents facts instead of taking them from real life.   ::  Mordan, stop reading tabloids.

----------


## scotcher

He keeps telling you what he reads: The Economist. 
No ideological bias or agenda there then, oh no. I mean, a Western newspaper called The Economist isn't likely to have any bias_ at all_ when covering an ugly election in a former communist European state, and it's subsequent falling out with another former communist European state, when one of the core election issues was liberalisation and westernisation of their economy. 
Nope, paragons of impariality through and through.  ::

----------


## Mordan

> He keeps telling you what he reads: The Economist.

 You have got something against that paper don't you? Ah yea, maybe the title? Who said The Economist does not have its own opinion? Hell that's for what the Editorial is for!!!!! But you can also find another kind of articles, articles that try to depict a situation with strong and honest reporting. I have a certain level of confidence in the Economist for exposing the facts without trying to intentionally twist those fact to fit their own opinions! The Economist often acknowledges when It was proven wrong or that facts depicted in some articles were wrong.

----------


## Mordan

[quote=Kamion]Dear Mordan, do you realize that all you do in your answers is to speculate. You don

----------


## Kamion

No, because you don

----------


## DDT

> "might be" or "I think"

  Unfortunately this is the only way to phrase any answer from both sides of the issue, since the truth is still unclear. Poor Mordan battles on defending his side with help from no one.
Mordan, I am curious. Are there many who share similar  beliefs as you  in Belgium?

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Kamion  "might be" or "I think"    Unfortunately this is the only way to phrase any answer from both sides of the issue, since the truth is still unclear. Poor Mordan battles on defending his side with help from no one.
> Mordan, I am curious. Are there many who share similar  beliefs as you  in Belgium?

 Most people think as I do. We all have the same information. I mean we only know what have been revealed in our media, the pictures of his face were particularly shocking. However all the different medical statements are indeed confusing. 
After that, it is all speculation.  From our perception of authoritarian regimes, it seems very likely that the poisoning was done on the behalf of the Kutchma regime.  
But of course, we are all waiting for the investigation to finish. Without proofs, nothing is set in stone. Reading propaganda on scotcher or scorpio sites does not change that fact. "No definite evidence of what really happened has been found yet." 
No evidence indeed but what we see everyday on TV is the scarred face of Yushchenko. Yushchenko is quite active and his seen a lot. I'm anxious though because It seems his hands are shaking sometimes on TV. I'm concerned his nervous system is damaged.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> From our perception of authoritarian regimes, it seems very likely that the poisoning was done on the behalf of the Kutchma regime.

 Brilliant! 
Well, from our percetion of evil empire called USA, all recent "revolutions" were organised and sponsored from there, for geopolitic purposes of empire only,  that have nothing to do with democracy, human rights and other such things. 
BTW, I do not read Russian newspapers at all, I read only Western ones, Guardian, Economist, WP, NYT, etc. So we read the same, we're just different in our perceptions and conclusions.

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Mordan   From our perception of authoritarian regimes, it seems very likely that the poisoning was done on the behalf of the Kutchma regime.   Brilliant!

 
I excatly know what I wrote, and I knew one would point out the irony. 
Now more on the substance, Why would an authoritarian regime not kill its opponents? They are not accountable to anyone! Have you not learn from History? I repeat... nothing prevents an authoritarian regime from killing people who disagree. 
I don't understand why you are so irkful.    

> Well, from our percetion of evil empire called USA, all recent "revolutions" were organised and sponsored from there, for geopolitic purposes of empire only,  that have nothing to do with democracy, human rights and other such things.

 Why is your perception of the US (and the west) so bad? We don't see the Russian and the Ukrainian people in such a bad light! Actually quite the contrary.
You say that it is nothing to do with democracy? That sounds really foolish. Saying what happened in Ukraine has nothing to do with democracy is a bit extreme?  
I have an ukrainian friend who would have given much just to go to Kiev and demonstrate with all those Ukrainians. This shows that democracystarts with the people Alex, not with the US. No doubts, ukrainians democracts got help from outside and western politic toward Urkaine may have helped, but that does not change the core fact democracy starts with the people.   

> BTW, I do not read Russian newspapers at all, I read only Western ones, Guardian, Economist, WP, NYT, etc. So we read the same, we're just different in our perceptions and conclusions.

 I find this hard to believe my friend. You live in Kamtchaka and you read all those? And no russian newspaper? Why not? 
Are you not the guy who would like to have another Stalin at the head of the Russian state? Then I would understand why your perception is so radically different.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> Why would an authoritarian regime not kill its opponents?

 "Normal" authoritarian regime doesn't have political opponents that worth killing them, first of all. Was there political killings in Brezhnev's SU? No. Dissidents were supressed by another means. They all are alive and well till today. Kuchma's "regime" theoretically, could try to kill Yuschenko, but not because it was authoritarian, but because it wasn't authoritarian just a little bit. That's why I couldn't hold that "Brilliant!".   

> They are not accountable to anyone!

 Elected deputees aren't any more accountable to anyone. It's the problem. As people who experienced different political systems, we can see the difference (or absense of difference) more clearly, than if our experience is limited to the one and only system that we consider the best.   

> I repeat... nothing prevents an authoritarian regime from killing people who disagree.

 Nothing prevents, but nothing demands to use such means. There was no such thing as "competition". Killings (political included) came to FSU along with competitive politics and economics.   

> Why is your perception of the US (and the west) so bad? We don't see the Russian and the Ukrainian people in such a bad light! Actually quite the contrary.

 Actions speak louder than words. "Phrases and... bases" picture: http://www.plakaty.ru/i/plakats/medium/1733.jpg. (Was posted on this forum already).   

> You say that it is nothing to do with democracy? That sounds really foolish. Saying what happened in Ukraine has nothing to do with democracy is a bit extreme?

 Why nobody at the west calls for regime change in Saudi Arabia? But targets far more free states of Ukraine, Georgia and Belorussia. Democracy is a good slogan, but it is used as a tool, when it's necessary, to achieve goals that are equally far from both democracy itself and happiness of local people.    

> This shows that democracystarts with the people Alex, not with the US.

 As I said before, "democracy", "freedom", etc slogans are used as a tool in geopolitic games. People are used as a tool as well. Ukrainians who supported orange coup (not all Ukrainians, fortunatelly, but less than a half of them) still do not understand what they've done. But they will understand soon enough. Ukraine agreed to drop import rates for most goods to join WTO. As a result, Ukraine's industry will die soon, not beign able to counter cheap import from Europe. Ukraine will be European camp of cheap labour force without any own manufacture, and a place where EU will sell goods. If you say it won't happen, look at Poland. Their unemployment is 20% already and is rising. Russia now has to stop all economic cooperation with Ukraine and rise export prices to world level. We won't pay for their orange adventures.   

> I find this hard to believe my friend. You live in Kamtchaka and you read all those? And no russian newspaper? Why not?

 I read all this online, of course. Online versions, of course do not repeat paper version exactly, but contain a lot of articles anyway. Btw, I saw some guy who found "unbelievable" that I have internet connection while living on Kamchatka.   ::   
As for Russian newspapers... Honestly, I read them also, but western press I read more often.   

> Are you not the guy who would like to have another Stalin at the head of the Russian state?

 No, I am not. I think political views of real Russians are hard to understand for you. I was called Putin's supporter, though I'm not, I was called Stalinist, though I am not, I was called communist, though I'm rather anti-communist. Go on, i don't have any problem with beign called this or that.   ::     

> Then I would understand why your perception is so radically different.

 You would not. To have such different perception one must live in a different state and be surrounded by different life. And Stalin has nothing to do with it.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Interesting, I haven't seen one Russian here supporting the Ukranian banana revolution, or was it orange? Is this because Russians in general (yes, yes, I know) see Ukraine as "part" of Russia?  
So Alex, you would rather see Yanukovitch as the president of Ukraine because you don't want the Ukraine in the EU, am I understanding you correctly? What other issues might you have with Yushenko and Timoshenko? 
Just curious.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> Interesting, I haven't seen one Russian here supporting the Ukranian banana revolution, or was it orange? Is this because Russians in general (yes, yes, I know) see Ukraine as "part" of Russia?

 It is because we don't like foreign-backed and especially US-backed puppet governments worldwide. And we don't like when somebody makes fools of people to achieve his political goals.  
As for your second question, land called "Ukraine" now is our ancient Motherland, where all Russians came from. Once it was stolen from us and since then we struggle to get our homeland back. Western Ukraine was under foreign rule for too long - separate ethnicity is formed there as a result. But people of Russia and Eastern Ukraine are still the same nation.   

> So Alex, you would rather see Yanukovitch as the president of Ukraine because you don't want the Ukraine in the EU, am I understanding you correctly? What other issues might you have with Yushenko and Timoshenko?

 As I explained already, countries should join EU, WTO and other organisations when they're ready. Today orange sect tries to hurry up integration process. Whether they want to bring to real life at least some of their pre-election fairy tales, or they just repay the support for their coup, anyway this would be a disaster for Ukraine for reasons I explained earlier.  
Interestingly, they try to hurry up integration processes with Russia. It was a puzzle for me, but now I understand. Free trade with Russia will help them to compensate losses from joining WTO, and make an illusion that their policy is successful. At our expense. No, we should treat Ukraine as a "far-abroad" now, until they kick orangists out. 
So, what do I have against orangists? Everything they do serves their own personal interests and interests of their foreign masters who brought them to power. People mean nothing for them. And even more bitter that Eastern Ukraine is involved in this adventure against its will. I don't want my relatives to be part of this orange state.

----------


## Kamion

Very interesting facts Alex. Do you know any websites where I can read more about what you have said?

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> Very interesting facts Alex. Do you know any websites where I can read more about what you have said?

 First link that can be mentioned is http://ukraine-eu.mfa.gov.ua/cgi-bin...00503210.shtml.  It's devoted to Ukraine-EU relations and have news sections with references to Ukrinform. 
Well, according to Timoshenko:
"[Ukraine]significantly lowered import rates, which were a barrier to beneficial relations between Ukraine and its foreign economic partners until recently. Mrs. Tymoshenko said that the next step on the road to liberalization of export-import operations would be significant reduction of import tariffs on foodstuffs, which would allow Ukraine to further accelerate its relations with its foreign partners. According to her, the policy of lowering tariffs has already started yielding results: budget revenues from import tax have tripled compared with last year". 
So, Ukraine already drops import rates and will drop them even more by the end of the year, as WTO joining comes closer. Orangists present it as fully positive thing, that will allow to "accelerate relations with foreign partners" and "increase import tax revenues". Unfortunatelly, at the same time it will allow to bury Ukraine's industry and agriculture. It's clear for everyone who knows a little about economy of FSU. Look what's happened when soviet economy was liberalised overnight - yes, at the morning it was dead. 
Russia is by far more ready to join WTO, because our economy is stronger and has at least some branches that can survive in competition. And still we are negotiate for acceptable terms of joining. If we abolish all import rates, we would be in WTO tomorrow, but nobody here needs it by such heavy price.

----------


## DDT

> Interesting, I haven't seen one Russian here supporting the Ukranian banana revolution, or was it orange? Is this because Russians in general (yes, yes, I know) see Ukraine as "part" of Russia? 
> .

  I know Russians that support the Orange and also dislike Putin. I also know russians that like putin and think that Ukraine should stay with Russia.

----------


## Scorpio

> 1- The case was also investigated by independant doctors, so I heard. European and american ones.

 As far as I know:
The Rudolfinerhaus was the *only* clinic, in which Yu. was examined *in person*.
All other "independent doctors", probably, just received his blood samples for lab testing. Obviously, they hadn't sufficient control over the process of taking samples -- neither they could knew, what happened with samples afterwards, before they received them.   

> 2- Lothar Wicke may have received money for saying just that. or pressure or something else.

 You're just turning facts upside down.
Dr Wicke really *was* pressured (he received phone threats, etc.), but only *after* his made his statement. However, there is absolutely no evidence he was bribed or pressured *before*.   

> 3- I thought they did both.

 You were wrong. The *only* test, result of which was presented to public, was a blood test. (See links below.)   

> Anyway I think by looking at his face, you can see something went wrong no?

 What a wise conclusion!  ::  Yes, obviuosly something's wrong with his health. The point of this discussion is: *what exactly is wrong*?   

> 4- Because "they" wanted to make people think it was some kind of "accident". So they used a soft poison.  Another reason might also be that the poisoners sucked.

 Somebody poisoned someone by poison, which is *extremely* easy to detect (and according to all I heard needs *years* to be evacuated even from living person)... and this is done to look as an "accident"???
There's something seriously wrong with your logic.   

> 5- See above. So that it is not so obvious.

 Sigh. See above.  ::    

> 6- He "knows" but he does not have proofs obviously. His claim to know is entirely valid. And besides I think what he said was a clever political move, if that makes any sense to you?

 If there it no crime, there obviously are no proofs of it.  :: 
Probably, sometimes his statements really were kind of clever political move -- but now they start to sound *silly*. Even his followers are beginning to be uncertain in the "official" version...   

> Back on reading my *free* press to know what happened in Kirghizstan

 Thank you. I know perfectly, what your favorite "free" press in writing about Kirghizstan. I bet, even if it turn into Taliban-like islamic regime, they will write the same.  ::  
As I promise, here is the couple of very interesting links:  http://www.antiwar.com/justin/?articleid=4164 
[bThe Yushchenko 'Poison Plot' Fraud 
He's poisoning Ukrainian politics with lies[/b]   _The headlines blared: "Doctors Confirm Yushchenko Poison Claim" – and, yes, even I believed it. But, you know what? It's a lie. And now the truth is coming out…._ 
And here is the article from medical blog:  http://codeblueblog.blogs.com/codeblueb ... gs_yu.html  *YUSHCHENKO'S DISEASE : A TALE OF TWO POISONS* 
A very interesting analisys of his disease from medical point of view, absolutely free from politics...

----------


## Geoduck

> It is because we don't like foreign-backed and especially US-backed puppet governments worldwide. And we don't like when somebody makes fools of people to achieve his political goals.

 Yes, I know, all the fewer puppet governments for Moscow to have!  What a pity.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> I know Russians that support the Orange and also dislike Putin. I also know russians that like putin and think that Ukraine should stay with Russia.

 I don't like Putin too much, but I don't support  that "orange throwing". Domestic power, good or bad, is better than orange plague that hit the world.  
"Stay with Russia" or "Not to stay with Russia" are just empty words. In reality with any power, Ukraine will not go away from Russia, it's tied too closely, especially the eastern part. Even orangists understand it. But anyway, free Ukraine is better for us than orange western colony.

----------


## mrstaypuft

The first part of the question seems an interesting subject, and worth discussing, why not? 
Although I agree the question was put in a rather strange way. It's a little antagonising and generalised. Then seems to ramble off into an attack on Russians in general. 
So I'll give my opinion, for what it's worth. 
Firstly 'Mordan' writes 'there is no proof'.  
No direct proof? that's correct (ie. a reliable source giving first hand corroborated evidence that the event took place as suggested).  
High probability? Yes, I agree when all things are considered, I find it highly unlikely that Yushchenko poisoned himself or that his supporters did. Especially at such a high level of toxicity. It would be a ridiculous thing to do, to almost kill yourself and inflict lasting damage with such a high dose. It was so high, it's unlikley to have been a miscalculation either. 
So it's fair to assume that someone supporting the oposing candidate was responsible. with links to the Russian government? It wouldn't surprise me. 
'What kind of government?' etc etc .....................Well let me tell you, pretty much every government in the world................................ Eastern, western American, British, Russian etc etc is capable of such things (including wars, conflicts, cheap tactics etc). 
Some governments, I guess may have attempted something a little more subtle, but I think it's fair to say the Russians don't mess around!! Maybe making it so obvious would be part of the tactic, to send out a message, I don't know. 
As for the bit about 'starting to get popular' and 'for your looks and ideas' The point is a little strange and put across in a generalised and confused manner, I'm not sure he was poisoned for his looks particularly, was he? Or that he was 'beginning to get popular' (I think he was already pretty popular!!) I don't think I'll try to answer this confused aspect. It doesn't make much sense. 
The writer then briefly makes general comparisons with Islamic terrorists and his point becomes a little more lost and unsubstantiated. 
As for the bit about Putin, though I wouldn't put it past him, the writer then presumes that Putin gave personal consent, of that there's little evidence. Possible, but it's hard to say who gave consent. Maybe he did. But only maybe. 
The writer then seems to attack Russia Generally in a kind of rambling unsubstantiated manner 'poisoning with ideas' etc etc ??? make of that what you will, it's a bit confused and seems to assume everyone in Russia is out to kill him?? 
Why is the West so powerful today? We seem to be going off the subject here and I think would be hard to answer this in a concise way. Though it probably has more to do with finance and the Global economy. 
So I think the initial question is fair, I suppose, the first conclusions, probably correct. But in general it's a rather rambling, misinformed general attack on the Russian people. Most of whom, I'm sure, are decent very hard working people. I'm sure they were no more personally reponsible for Yushchenko's poisoning than I am (being from Britain) responsible for bombing Iraq. Ask Tony Blair. On second thoughts, don't bother. 
As for Bush?? Well, let's not even go there shall we? 
Now, some decent, informative, and balanced discussions please. (PS your photo looks a bit smug Mr Mordan)  ::  
I'm not sure if this was even a seriously put question!!??

----------


## DDT

ah oh, the photo police are here!

----------


## Pravit

Let's get it over with already. _I_ poisoned Yushchenko!

----------


## DDT

> Let's get it over with already. _I_ poisoned Yushchenko!

 Well that piece of news doesn't surprize anyone Mr Pravitt. We all know who signs YOUR weekly paycheck now, don't we?

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Let's get it over with already. _I_ poisoned Yushchenko!   Well that piece of news doesn't surprize anyone Mr Pravitt. We all know who signs YOUR weekly paycheck now, don't we?

 Yulia Tymoshenko

----------


## Pravit

U.S.A. signs my weekly paycheck, baby! 
BTW, the security around Askar Akayev's kitchen is so tight you couldn't believe. Good thing it didn't matter in the end, though.

----------

